# SHE - Stonehorse Energy



## Bingo (19 January 2005)

I am not a chartist. 

I own HCY and want to sell, however, I looked at the charts today and I thought they looked bullish so decided to hold. Can someone please offer an opinion on the charts.


Bingo


----------



## doctorj (19 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

I've never thought much of using tech analysis for stocks as cheap as this one trading such low volumes. I don't mind trading breakouts on good volume, but on this stock the break out has already happened, volume has dropped off and its fallen into a new trading range.  That said, MACD is bullish, but I don't think it means too much.


----------



## Bingo (19 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

Doctorj,

Thank you for your comments.

Bingo


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

A bit more.


----------



## doctorj (20 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

I guess I'm going to have to discuss things with my data supplier.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Bingo (20 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

Closed at 2.7c so based on tech/a's chart looks bullish. I will hold a bit longer.


Bingo


----------



## Bingo (20 January 2005)

*Re: HCY - Does the chart look Positive?*

There are 57 Million options exercisable at 3c by 31 March 2005. I wonder if they are being pushed to get these exercised.

Bingo


----------



## petee (30 January 2006)

*HCY - Halcyon Group*

The new high grade discovery of gold at the bardoc project should bring gold reserves up over 1 million oz..stock still low after a few great announcements..anyone have any news on this gold play??


----------



## trader (30 January 2006)

*Re: hcy Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> the new high grade discovery of gold at the bardoc project should bring gold reserves up over 1 million oz..stock still low after a few great announcements..anyone have any news on this gold play??




Why would you even be looking at this dog? You would have lost half of your money in a year if you had invested in it and there are no signs at all of it recovering.


----------



## hypnotic (25 May 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hey all,

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=7673

just a recent article about this company. I am interested in buying.   

Can anyone offer any comment on this stock?

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## petee (16 June 2006)

*HCY re.. Nickel discovery*

Folks watch Halcyon Group(HCY) with yesterdays news of new nickel discovery with joint venture partner Minara resources(previously Anaconda Nickel)..good buying support and can move well with also a large copper discovery and gold and uranium potential..any comments and ideas please as really want to get into this one b4 it hits blue sky/??


----------



## smelly sox (26 July 2006)

*ready to pop*

HALCYON GROUP LTD FPO .. copper find buyers building


----------



## snapper_man (26 July 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Had a look at Halcyon a few months ago. Love the ex-tech wreck companies that get into mining for a quick buck or is it to justify their own existence using your money? A kazillion shares and some ramped up announcements based on nothing. Having said that I dont know if they have in fact found something recently or that their price might skyrocket - but buyer beware, a true spec.


----------



## INORE (20 September 2006)

*HCY*

someone just put down $50,000 plus on HCY...does anybody have any goss?


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

*Re: HCY*

I own some HCY.

Someone was telling me the other day there'll be some big news soon.

Search for HCY - there is another thread on it! 

volume of 3.5M today. up to .015 nothing too exciting...


----------



## INORE (20 September 2006)

*Re: HCY*

yeah its been a while since an announcement on their nickel jv...they just keep regurgitating their copper drill results...surely with the amount of exploration cash that minara has ploughed into the jv they would be keen to get the ball rolling one way or another...  i've had HCY shares on and off for a while now...reasonably unusual for such a large singular purchase like this without an announcement...


----------



## INORE (16 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY just applying for uranium tenure...plenty of risk but look at the price/prize


----------



## bigdog (16 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Todays ANN

Monday 16 October 2006
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited

URANIUM APPLICATION ADJACENT TO 5,430PPM U3O8

The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are pleased to announce that the Company has applied for tenure containing the same drainage channel that nearby had trench sampling assay up to 5,430ppm U3O8. These samples were taken during the last surge in Uranium exploration activities (in the late 1970s) when the price was last over US$40/lb U3O8, there has been little activity since during lower commodity prices but today the price is now over US$55/lb U3O8.

The Company has named the 100% owned tenure (ELA29/634-area of 208 km²) the new Lake Marmion Uranium project, which is located ~130kms north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. Halcyon believes that the Lake Marmion Tertiary drainage channel is highly prospective for Uranium in calcrete
type deposits such as the world class Yeelirrie deposit (35 Million tonnes @ 1,500ppm U3O8) to the north.

During the last exploration phase the Lake Marmion area was subjected to heavy unseasonal rains which restricted access for conducting ground radiometric scintillometer surveys which were designed to follow-up anomalies from airborne surveys. Most of the project area is unexplored due to the regular coverage of shallow water and present day sand/silt which masks any potential radiometric responses from airborne scintillometer surveys therefore negating the likelihood of any follow-up exploration activity.

From the previous airborne radiometric scintillometer surveys the Uranium responses where converted into contours to highlight anomalous areas for drill testing. As shown in the attached maps the continuation of the anomalies where the 5,430ppm trench sample was taken trends along the eastern shore line of Lake Marmion into Halcyon’s ground where no exploration has been conducted.

Previously a restricted (partially due to water coverage) program of Auger drilling to a maximum depth of 3.2m was used to follow-up the trench samples with only the top 1.0m of each hole assayed, this returned a best result of 800ppm U3O8.

Halcyon believes the project area remains essentially untested for calcrete hosted Uranium deposits and will commence ground radiometric scintillometer surveys and follow-up drill testing (with drill rigs designed for lake exploration) immediately upon granting of the tenure.


Kind regards
HALCYON GROUP LIMITED
Andrew Radonjic

www.halcyongroup.com.au

MANAGING DIRECTOR


----------



## porkpie324 (16 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hey realist, hope the same happens to HCY as happened to MRE, I bought some HCY about a month ago not to many though. I closed my MRE CFDs last friday along with MCR CFDs porkpie


----------



## Realist (16 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> Hey realist, hope the same happens to HCY as happened to MRE, I bought some HCY about a month ago not to many though. I closed my MRE CFDs last friday along with MCR CFDs porkpie




Yeah I hope so. MRE is over 130% from what I bought it at. Still holding.

I still hold HCY up 0.001 today.


----------



## petee (16 October 2006)

*Re: HCY*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I own some HCY.
> 
> Someone was telling me the other day there'll be some big news soon.
> 
> ...



yesRealist what u heard is correct..the news today about the Uranium is only the beginning for HCY..there is plenty more to be announced including the Minara JV and the copper gold as well..the Minara JV will be up and running short term as the infrastructure is in place to transport high grade ore to the murrin murrin plant..cheers all


----------



## hector (18 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Pete,
One other benefit of holding HCY vs DYL is that no-one is ramping the stock!


----------



## petee (18 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Pete,
> One other benefit of holding HCY vs DYL is that no-one is ramping the stock!



no need to ramp HCY..let the market do its job


----------



## watsonc (23 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Anyone still holding this one? I'm thinking of jumping in with a fair bit of money. It's a bit of punt, but I feel there may be some good news around the corner!

Any thoughts?


----------



## rederob (23 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding this one? I'm thinking of jumping in with a fair bit of money. It's a bit of punt, but I feel there may be some good news around the corner!
> 
> Any thoughts?



shhhhhhhhhhh
don't tell anyone
it's got to be a secret
(or it's ramping, ok!)


----------



## petee (23 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding this one? I'm thinking of jumping in with a fair bit of money. It's a bit of punt, but I feel there may be some good news around the corner!
> 
> Any thoughts?



what do u call a fair bit of money???im definately holding my stock tho only just over 2million as this one has so much going for it..put them away in the bottom drawer..news will just keep getting better


----------



## watsonc (24 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

What do guys make of the news today?


----------



## petee (24 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> What do guys make of the news today?



lol i just think a very standard AGM resolutions..if ur not willing to take a risk my dear Watson regarding HCY hehe then maybe investment in RIO,BHP or ANZ etc may be the one for u hehe..remember high return high risk,low return low risk hehehe..seems to me ur not really a speculator   and i suggest a spec investment might keep u awake at nights hehe


----------



## INORE (25 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

watson...me thinks they are just trying to gain access to funding for any uranium exploration if they get the lease....


----------



## petee (25 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> watson...me thinks they are just trying to gain access to funding for any uranium exploration if they get the lease....



LOL check all the resolutions in all the AGM notices of mining companies yesterday..they all have the same resolutions its standard practice..the beauty of HCY is that they have very little downside haha hence the price and good projects ahead..i made a slick 40K last year on HCY in at .013 out at .26 but now i wont be selling as the company has moved into a different category with Uranium and the Ni tests out soon.


----------



## bigdog (31 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Petee,

Can you please provide your valued opinion of todays ASX page five ANN?

Sounds very good.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061031/pdf/3zbvwfspqj416.pdf


2006 ANN accounts issued Sept 29 2006 reports: 
-- revenue increasing $78000 to $290000
-- net loss reduced from $237000 to $113000
-- net assets have increased from $3.0 to $5.0 million
-- current assets increased from $683000 to $1058000 including cash of $669000
-- current liabilities total $281000

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...archBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=hcy#headlines


----------



## petee (31 October 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> Can you please provide your valued opinion of todays ASX page five ANN?
> 
> ...



well John im continuing to hold as i believe the projects they have are excellent..patience i think will be rewarded.especially now they have the rights for the uranium leases in highly prospective area..at the moment im waitingMinara/Halcyon joint venture MMI scans of the nickel sulphides..should be out anytime soon..cheers


----------



## bigdog (1 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Peter,

What is the connection of HCY with Minaro (MRE)?

The SP of MRE has increased from $1.89 Dec 30 2005 to currently $5.40 (285% increase)

Should the HCY SP be effected by the MRE SP and by how much?
-- the Dec 30 and current SP is 0.13 and 0.014 with little movement!


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Peter,
> 
> What is the connection of HCY with Minaro (MRE)?
> 
> ...



Dear John..Halcyon and Minara hold the joint venture Bardoc Nickel deposit..its already at a reasonably advanced exploration stage tho further drilling will be required once the MME scans are released..Minara has murrin murrin nickel deposit nearby connected to bardoc thro rail and infrastructure meaning all ore produced at bardoc will be railed to murrin murrin plant for processing..MRE is a solid producer with excellent cashflows and are keen to get bardoc online to produce more at these historically high nickel prices..dont worry bout the share price as it will be rerated as development occurs..cheers


----------



## INORE (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Does anyone know how long M&M scans normally take?  Surely they would have the info by now and have to disclose to ASX (good or bad)...?

Surely they would also have some drill results of copper plant...drilling apparently started 2 months ago...


----------



## petee (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long M&M scans normally take?  Surely they would have the info by now and have to disclose to ASX (good or bad)...?
> 
> Surely they would also have some drill results of copper plant...drilling apparently started 2 months ago...



if u want to get fast results from scanning "M&M" results then go to the supermarket and grab a pack of the confectionary rack..these r MMI scans and take some time to determine the viability of long term resource..also the copper/gold drilling is followup drilling from the last good results and just relax..time will tell..this isnt a casino


----------



## INORE (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

er yeah thanx for that sarcasm peatee...the M & M actually stood for metallurgical and mineralogical testwork...


----------



## petee (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> er yeah thanx for that sarcasm peatee...the M & M actually stood for metallurgical and mineralogical testwork...



er thanx INORE i didnt realise cadbury M&Ms needed to go thru metallurgical and mineralogical testwork but there u r..the world continues to amaze


----------



## INORE (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Yeah thanks again peetee...your choc full of useful information.

anyway...after reading the last statement of HCY it appears they have allready carried out the MMI testing on a couple of areas which (pending results) will determine drilling in these areas.  Which makes me think they would have allready done the MMI tests on the Western Zone and now they are doing M & M testing on core samples.  This would probably all fall under a a pre-feasibilty/bankability study which may all be put to MRE for a decision to go ahead for a full feasibilty study and that decision being released to market. 


Peetee
A visit to this site and a click on the 'getting started' tab tells me that the turnaround for a typical MMI scan is 3 weeks.  Do you know if HCY are using another MMI lab which takes longer than this?

http://www.mmigeochem.com/frwelcome.htm


----------



## petee (29 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks again peetee...your choc full of useful information.
> 
> anyway...after reading the last statement of HCY it appears they have allready carried out the MMI testing on a couple of areas which (pending results) will determine drilling in these areas.  Which makes me think they would have allready done the MMI tests on the Western Zone and now they are doing M & M testing on core samples.  This would probably all fall under a a pre-feasibilty/bankability study which may all be put to MRE for a decision to go ahead for a full feasibilty study and that decision being released to market.
> 
> ...



not sure what lab they using but sounds like u could be right INCORE..yes sorry bout the choc thing hehe..well i guess the good thing about HCY is they have a number of promising projects and good to be JV with Minara..also the uranium prospects appear very promising even tho early stages..cheers


----------



## watsonc (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Promising volume again today. Maybe people are expecting some results soon, or some people know a few things. Either way it's looking good!


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> Promising volume again today. Maybe people are expecting some results soon, or some people know a few things. Either way it's looking good!



Bought some HCY this morning at 1.6c.  HCY is looking to get into uranium.  It has recently applied for tenure adjacent a 5,430ppm U3O8 trench sample, located in the Lake Marmion Tertiary drainage channel which is highly prospective for Uranium in calcrete deposits, 130 kms north of Kalgoorlie, WA. The MD is Andrew Radonjic, who is also a director of VMS.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## bigdog (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

We are due for some update on progress soon!

What are your thoughts Petee?

The Qtrly September 2006 report issued
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00663603

Activity during the quarter continued to have a dual project focus though a third project was added just recently; firstly the Company committed to a third phase of drilling at the Mount Pleasant Copper Project located 32 kilometres north west of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia, secondly Halcyon as part of the Joint Venture with Minara Resources Ltd were it is earning up to 70% of the nickel rights on the Bardoc Project, located a further 15 kilometres to the north of Mount Pleasant continued to conduct metallurgical and mineralogical test work on sulphides intersected in the Western Zone, and thirdly an application for highly prospective Uranium exploration tenure 130 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie was submitted this is to be named the Lake Marmion Uranium Project.

Summary
The Company recommenced drilling at the Mount Pleasant Project this quarter  by following-up High Grade Copper (“Cu”) drill results at the New Mount Pleasant Mineralised Zone such as 1m @ 10.95% Cu from 53m, 2m @ 7.12% Cu from 52m, 2m @ 6.34% Cu from 71m and 1m @ 8.78% Cu from 75m, testing for extensions along strike to the north with a 400m long coincidental copper and zinc soil anomaly, targeting beneath the old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine and testing a copper soil and magnetic anomaly also along strike to the north.

The Bardoc Nickel Joint Venture with Minara Resources Ltd continued to perform further Metallurgical and Mineralogical test work on the sulphide section of the drill hole that intersected disseminated sulphides in the Western Zone prospect. Results are expected shortly, a positive outcome would support further drilling to outline a resource amenable to open pit mining.

Halcyon has applied for tenure adjacent to a 5,430ppm U3O8 trench sample, located in the Lake Marmion Tertiary drainage channel which is highly prospective for Uranium in calcrete type deposits and is located ~130kms north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. These samples were taken during the last surge in Uranium exploration activities (in the late 1970s) when heavy unseasonal rains severely hampered exploration therefore leaving potential for further discoveries along strike into the new project area.

During the September Quarter the Company continued to review its 100% owned gold assets at the Bardoc Project for economic potential of the known gold prospects at the recent higher gold price of over A$770/oz.

There were no dedicated base metal exploration activities at Bardoc during the quarter.

Halcyon has completed the sale of the Timbarra Heap Leach Plant to Exco Resources NL.

Detailed information on all aspects of the Company’s corporate and exploration activities can be found on
Halcyon’s newly updated website www.halcyongroup.com.au


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> We are due for some update on progress soon!
> 
> What are your thoughts Petee?
> 
> ...



As someone who has bought 500,000 this morning, I feel that HCY has the  potential for a strong upwards move.  The Mt Pleasant Copper Project looks very interesting indeed with its high grades thus far as well as its JV with Minara Resources at Bardoc. However, I feel that the real icing on the cake will come when more people wake up to the fact that HCY is also adding the Lake Marmion Uranium Project to its portfolio of assets.
I will be looking to buy some more as I feel that this stock has real potential, especially with Andrew Radonjic as MD.  It has gone up as high as 1.8c today on good volume.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## bigdog (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The AGM was held today (two hours ago)

A couple of big buyers of volume, but SP is cheap and hit 0.019


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> The AGM was held today (two hours ago)
> 
> A couple of big buyers of volume, but SP is cheap and hit 0.019



Definitely good volume today (over 6.5 mill thus far)..maybe some smart people rushed out and bought some more after the AGM.


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> The AGM was held today (two hours ago)
> 
> A couple of big buyers of volume, but SP is cheap and hit 0.019



Now over 8.5 million shares have gone through.  The seller at 1.8c is nearly out.


----------



## Caliente (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hi, i like what i see. took a massive parcel (for me) at 1.8c   \

best of luck to all holders
-Caliente


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hi, i like what i see. took a massive parcel (for me) at 1.8c   \
> 
> best of luck to all holders
> -Caliente



Welcome aboard.  Turnover now 10 million shares plus.  Current quote 1.8/1.9c.


----------



## petee (30 November 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> As someone who has bought 500,000 this morning, I feel that HCY has the  potential for a strong upwards move.  The Mt Pleasant Copper Project looks very interesting indeed with its high grades thus far as well as its JV with Minara Resources at Bardoc. However, I feel that the real icing on the cake will come when more people wake up to the fact that HCY is also adding the Lake Marmion Uranium Project to its portfolio of assets.
> I will be looking to buy some more as I feel that this stock has real potential, especially with Andrew Radonjic as MD.  It has gone up as high as 1.8c today on good volume.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.



100% correct Greggy..HCY has been asleep for some time but watch the coming months..will see big rises


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> 100% correct Greggy..HCY has been asleep for some time but watch the coming months..will see big rises



There's been a placement done for HCY at 1.3c raising around $300,000.  I feel that the placement could have been done at a higher price, but atleast they've got the cash now.  If the price falls a bit I'll buy some more.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

looks like I took an expensive position atm. Feeling sheepish! Looks like next week for me.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

i bought in yesterday at .018  
but i think this one will def go higher in the next quarter. I too would buy more if they were cheaper but all my money is tied up in other stocks.

Does anyone know how there copper deposit is going i mean is it pretty well proven reserves or still in early test stage?


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hahha, we can bang heads together! 

But in all fairness, buying into this type of breakout situation is a clearcut win/lose situation - you win some you lose some. Besides, I'm expecting Halcyon management to report good things at Lake Marmion and beyond.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> looks like I took an expensive position atm. Feeling sheepish! Looks like next week for me.



If it wasn't for the placement, I think that the share price would have gone higher today.  After yesterday's performance, the chart was looking very good.  It seemed that HCY was heading for a strong run.  Anyway, look on the bright side, HCY's prospects still look very interesting (nothing has changed in this regard) and they've now got extra funds.  Also, have a look at other specs that have hovered around the 2c mark and their subsequent performance.  A lot of them have rallied from these levels when they have obtained uranium interests.  Now that HCY is following the same way, there is strong potential for HCY to move up as well.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

tech/a are you reading this thread?

people are talking about averaging down and "bottom drawer"


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

nizar, I detect sarcasm ^_^ Enlighten me/us please!


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> tech/a are you reading this thread?
> 
> people are talking about averaging down and "bottom drawer"



I feel that in this strong market, that HCY has the potential to go for a strong run, especially that it is in the process of acquiring tenure prospective for uranium.  As stated already, I feel it has fallen today on the back of the placement, a temporary setback for the share price. This is not a stock for the bottom drawer as it is very speculative.  
Just have a look at other companies that have been re-rated since acquiring uranium assets and HCY has a good MD in Mr Radonjic who is also a director of VMS.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> nizar, I detect sarcasm ^_^ Enlighten me/us please!



Sacarsm is one of the lowest art forms.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Greggy, Caliente.

See the chart i posted in the "Psychology of Investing" thread from last week post #19.

Averaging down and bottom drawer are common themes.

(Im not having a go at you at all, i wished someone had shown me this chart when i first started)


----------



## petee (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

many will cry when they sold their holdings at a loss only to look in the near future to see HCY has risen big time..the trading pattern now has changed..last year i bought in .013 sold out at .026..from now on HCY is in a totally differnt situation with the bardoc and mt pleasant projects looking good and the new prospective uranium projects..lok at the buyer support i for 1 will be holding..good luck all u speculative punters hehe


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Greggy, Caliente.
> 
> See the chart i posted in the "Psychology of Investing" thread from last week post #19.
> 
> ...



Hi Nizar,

Perhaps, I've taken your last message the wrong way, especially when you put bottom drawer in inverted commas.  I've been trading specs successfully and unsuccessfully for 27 years now.  You win some and lose some.  Last check for HCY was 1.6c/1.7c.


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

cheers. Every day i learn something new, especially from wiser and more experienced traders like yourself and today is no exception/. 

seeing as this is the HCY thread, I might as well point out that there is a swing in momentum, since this mornings "shocker" of a start and a massive ground base of support at 0.015.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Nizar,
> 
> Perhaps, I've taken your last message the wrong way, especially when you put bottom drawer in inverted commas.  I've been trading specs successfully and unsuccessfully for 27 years now.  You win some and lose some.  Last check for HCY was 1.6c/1.7c.




No worries. I dont know anything about HCY. Just wanted to make point that its very dangerous to invest/trade while averaging down, because you dont know where the bottom is.

But well done, obviously 27yrs you know what your doing much more than me, and must be very successful to be trading for that long.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> cheers. Every day i learn something new, especially from wiser and more experienced traders like yourself and today is no exception/.
> 
> seeing as this is the HCY thread, I might as well point out that there is a swing in momentum, since this mornings "shocker" of a start and a massive ground base of support at 0.015.



I've recently spent many hours doing research on HCY and feel that it has strong potential.  THis stock tends to open up weakly and ends strongly. I hope the sceptics will be proved wrong in the end.  I still rember buying 4 million VPE at 1.4c a couple of years back and everyone was knocking my purchase.  I hope that this will be a similar situation.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> No worries. I dont know anything about HCY. Just wanted to make point that its very dangerous to invest/trade while averaging down, because you dont know where the bottom is.
> 
> But well done, obviously 27yrs you know what your doing much more than me, and must be very successful to be trading for that long.



Hi Nizar, 

I have my good periods and bad periods trading.  I still seem to sell too often too early. I also undertake plenty of research (I don't have a life!) before buying/selling.  Mates again.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

greggy

what is VPE? has their name changed? are they traded on a foreign exchange. I just wanna see their chart.

edit: how many shares on issue in HCY? Im a newbie and my anz etrade doesnt seem to have this info on offer. How does one find out such basic stats, comapny websites? etc.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> greggy
> 
> what is VPE? has their name changed? are they traded on a foreign exchange. I just wanna see their chart.



VPE stands for Victoria Petroleum Exploration and is listed on the ASX.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

my mates bought into VPE a while back, doesn't seem to have much movement. I looked into their projects, seemed like alot of focus on finding oil in the cooper basin?

not sure if their is much potential in that area?


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> my mates bought into VPE a while back, doesn't seem to have much movement. I looked into their projects, seemed like alot of focus on finding oil in the cooper basin?
> 
> not sure if their is much potential in that area?



Hi KIWIKARLOS,

I haven't looked at VPE for at leat 18 months after selling out for a good profit, so I do not want to lead people astray by commenting on it.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> VPE stands for Victoria Petroleum Exploration and is listed on the ASX.




thanks greggie, etrade and the asx website will only display it for me as VPEDA

i thought all index names were only three letters,


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> greggy
> 
> what is VPE? has their name changed? are they traded on a foreign exchange. I just wanna see their chart.
> 
> edit: how many shares on issue in HCY? Im a newbie and my anz etrade doesnt seem to have this info on offer. How does one find out such basic stats, comapny websites? etc.



HCY has around 540 million shares so its easy to get in and out of.  Often a number of their announcements have a link to their website which is 
*www.halcyongroup.com.au* 
I have an Etrade account as well, having dumped ComSec, so its a matter on clicking News.  Also, take a look at HCY's website which is very interesting.  It even contains some media articles on HCY.  HCY is very speculative, but the potential rewards are there.  
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> HCY has around 540 million shares so its easy to get in and out of.  Often a number of their announcements have a link to their website which is
> *www.halcyongroup.com.au*.  I have an Etrade account as well, having dumped ComSec, so its a matter on clicking News.  Also, take a look at HCY's website which is very interesting.  It even contains some media articles on HCY.  HCY is very speculative, but the potential rewards are there.
> As always, do your own research before buying/selling.





hey thenks greggy, sorry bout the stupid questions, i feel like im at school again, btw i worked out the vpe vs vpeda thing, dumped comsec, wow could it be worse than etrade? etrade has been down quite a few times this week. ok, also i managed to find on etrade that market cap is 9mil, so i manged to diivde that by 1,7c. i certainly like the look of it, definitely one to stick $1000 into just in case, or more if i had more to spare. esp if they find Uranium.

btw this forum is fantastic, so many experienced users willing to help out.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> hey thenks greggy, sorry bout the stupid questions, i feel like im at school again, btw i worked out the vpe vs vpeda thing, dumped comsec, wow could it be worse than etrade? etrade has been down quite a few times this week. ok, also i managed to find on etrade that market cap is 9mil, so i manged to diivde that by 1,7c. i certainly like the look of it, definitely one to stick $1000 into just in case, or more if i had more to spare. esp if they find Uranium.
> 
> btw this forum is fantastic, so many experienced users willing to help out.



No worries.  My father taught me most of what I know about the market.  HCY's last sale at 1.8c.


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> No worries.  My father taught me most of what I know about the market.  HCY's last sale at 1.8c.



Plenty of interest in HCY. Over 10 million sold, last sale 1.7c.


----------



## INORE (4 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> There's been a placement done for HCY at 1.3c raising around $300,000.  I feel that the placement could have been done at a higher price, but atleast they've got the cash now.  If the price falls a bit I'll buy some more.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




So what will HCY do with this $300,000?

-Drilling at their 100% owned tenure at bardoc?
-Specialised drilling required at the uranium tenure they are applying for?    (does anyone know how long this application approval take?)
-For a feasibility study on the copper project?
-a big xmas party bash?       hmmmm


----------



## INORE (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

big trades today up to 2c


----------



## Dave31 (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I got out at 0.019c
could have held out longer. Hopefully this signals a breakout soon. Has sat around with no movement for a while.

edit: wow didnt I make the wrong choice. Buyers far outweigh the sellers... alot of support there


----------



## INORE (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

yeah i was watching the stock all morning and it jumped from about 3mill trades to about 18mill trades in about 15-30 minutes...announcement shortly...seen it all before


----------



## Snakey (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

in @ .02
small parcel
lunch time special


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Snakey said:
			
		

> in @ .02
> small parcel
> lunch time special




Yep agree it looks good.
I've got a few as well.


----------



## Caliente (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

interesting - has touched 2.1 cents. No news either....


----------



## MiningGuru (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Recent action makes this very interesting.

In @ 2c

See what happens over the next few days.

Will that announcement come?


----------



## MiningGuru (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Finishing strongly. Now shares are being offered at .22c

Massive volume.

I expect an announcement in the next day or so.


----------



## Caliente (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

agreed, there's a fascinating tug of war happening atm, with a mystery offscreen buyer who sweeps away sellers periodically at the 0.021 position


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> agreed, there's a fascinating tug of war happening atm, with a mystery offscreen buyer who sweeps away sellers periodically at the 0.021 position




Interesting. No transactions for the last 10mins.

WHat id like to see is a flurry in the next 10mins where the buyers at 0.021 step up and chase, forcing a close of 0.022. That would be very bullish for 2mrw.


----------



## MiningGuru (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Has just hit .22

Will it hold for the close?


----------



## INORE (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

last time hcy traded high like this it was around an announcement with their MRE nickel JV....the copper announcements would hardly make a dent.


----------



## greggy (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> last time hcy traded high like this it was around an announcement with their MRE nickel JV....the copper announcements would hardly make a dent.



Looking good isn't it.  Lucky I didn't listen to the doubters and sold.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## petee (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

looks good yes.apparently i heard today that there r two things happening..one is the uranium leases are about to be granted and there is a huge resource already outlined from past exploration and the JV nickel project with Minara is about to get up and running and apparently the resource at Bardoc is very large..having said all this just do your own research as this is what i heard today and i cant really verify the accuracy tho judging by the huge volumes today and buyer support something is going on..good luck all


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Was meant to close at 2.2c.
Last was 0.022 at 400pm.
Then from 400-415pm the brokers closed it down to 0.02


----------



## petee (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Was meant to close at 2.2c.
> Last was 0.022 at 400pm.
> Then from 400-415pm the brokers closed it down to 0.02



What does that mean Nizar?


----------



## Caliente (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Just wondering, just who is allowed to trade from 4:00 - 4:15pm? 

Certainly not us little retail investors =(


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> Just wondering, just who is allowed to trade from 4:00 - 4:15pm?
> 
> Certainly not us little retail investors =(




Only brokers.

Petee, i think its pretty self explanatory.


----------



## petee (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Only brokers.
> 
> Petee, i think its pretty self explanatory.



what i meant was...who can trade after 4pm??why would they knock the price down??for what reason???


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> what i meant was...who can trade after 4pm??why would they knock the price down??for what reason???




Only Brokers can trade between 4-4:15pm.
They can either lift the price or depress it. Dunno really the specifics of how it works.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I think it's only floor traders.


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

That was the match price being settled at the of the day, simple as that.


----------



## nizar (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> That was the match price being settled at the of the day, simple as that.




Yeh but i still think this is a decent breakout.
You agree?


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh but i still think this is a decent breakout.
> You agree?




Could be, its only broken its range, forming another rounded bottom, may turn into a double saucer bottom, could break out of that again. Check out the weekly chart Niz, its looking ok, and would be a reasonable low risk entry. Its cheap too. But its early days for these guys, nothing yet to show for....like so many others i guess.  

Cheers,


----------



## petee (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hi all..heaps of buying support coming in now pre-open..there must be some news just around the corner..goodluck all


----------



## MiningGuru (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Moved up strongly to 2.3c this morning.

Great signs for a good announcement very soon!


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Only Brokers can trade between 4-4:15pm.
> They can either lift the price or depress it. Dunno really the specifics of how it works.




actually nizar i have done quite a few trades week at the 4,10pm time, just place an order with etrade after close and before 4,10 and it may go through depending on my price, infact i found out about this accidentally by playing around with a trade which was left after close only to suddenly see my parcel taken out


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

This is definitely being suppressed to allow accumulation.

1 Mil orders keeping it in place.....for now?


----------



## petee (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> This is definitely being suppressed to allow accumulation.
> 
> 1 Mil orders keeping it in place.....for now?



what does that mean AFLguy???why would that happen??


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> what does that mean AFLguy???why would that happen??




If someone wants to pressure others to sell, they can simply place very large sell orders just above the current asking price. As the stock is sold down, the same person buys at a lower price....thus accumulating. Sometimes the only way to get the stock at the price they want and prevents it from soaring too high.

That's my thoughts anyway, might be wrong.

This has a great deal of support around 2c yesterday.


----------



## INORE (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> looks good yes.apparently i heard today that there r two things happening..one is the uranium leases are about to be granted and there is a huge resource already outlined from past exploration and the JV nickel project with Minara is about to get up and running and apparently the resource at Bardoc is very large..having said all this just do your own research as this is what i heard today and i cant really verify the accuracy tho judging by the huge volumes today and buyer support something is going on..good luck all




Petee, where did u hear this info?  I know you cant verify the accuracy but if you give us some idea of your source we may feel a bit more comfortable that you just aren't spruiking HCY...


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

petee it wasnt on hot copper that you heard this was it?


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hmmmm looks like accumulation is over the time being


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Petee, where did u hear this info?  I know you cant verify the accuracy but if you give us some idea of your source we may feel a bit more comfortable that you just aren't spruiking HCY...




Almost word for word what was written at hotcopper!


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hasnt been a trade for almost half an hour, the only positive thing about this is some reasonable support from sellers i guess, but is the lack of buyer support a greater negative?


----------



## petee (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Petee, where did u hear this info?  I know you cant verify the accuracy but if you give us some idea of your source we may feel a bit more comfortable that you just aren't spruiking HCY...



hi Inore oh i didnt see that in hot copper actually i havent read that magazine??...this is from a group of very close friends who have been very reliable to me in the mining industry...they have  excellent contacts with ppl in the know..i too hope its right but seeing something like that is in hot copper and also with the activity looks fine to me..anyhow i am feeling maybe a rally this afternoon..goodluck all..btw where can i read that article in hotcopper/?


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Yeah, lack of buyers is the problem....seems to have fallen asleep.
Not that many selling at 2c though, made up mostly by that 2.31mil 

Some chart info here:

http://freedailychart.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dave31 (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

am I seeing right... 10mil buy at 1.6c and 1.5c


----------



## petee (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Dave31 said:
			
		

> am I seeing right... 10mil buy at 1.6c and 1.5c



yea i see that too and also looks like now plenty buyer support..looks like maybe the 2 and 2.1 could be taken out fast...very strange trading really when 18 million shares can go thru the market in under 10 mins..anyhow lets see what happens..cant really give a comment either way just see what we see


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Yeah looking healthier now, buyers building, could pop


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

What is happening with sales of HCY?

There has been no sales since 1230
Volume-----Value --Last Traded 
33,538,971 697,262 06-Dec 12:30:40 PM 

Sellers
Orders Quantity Price   
11 5,457,511 0.019  
9 4,401,111 0.018 
13 5,035,734 0.017  
11 10,000,000 0.016 

Buyers
Price Quantity Orders 
0.020 3,533,519 8
0.021 2,820,000 11 
0.022 6,054,981 10 
0.023 1,930,000 6


----------



## Dave31 (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

^^^ think you've got your buyers and sellers round the wrong way

Someone really wants to kill the price, 2x 10mil orders at low prices... Would be a shame to see those orders filled, but I think they are there to pull the price down.

might re-enter at my previous sell price, the stock needs more confidence to keep going however


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

its teetering, its about to fall or rise, i for one think fall is more likely in the short term, shame i gought at 22c just before close yesterday, doh


----------



## ALFguy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Has actually shifted from

Bids: 28mil  Sell: 30mil

To

Bids: 48mil  Sell: 29mil

However, just one sell into 1.9 could see it fall yes!


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> Has actually shifted from
> 
> Bids: 28mil  Sell: 30mil
> 
> ...



Sold my HCY this morning at 2.2c/2.3c this morning for quick 40% turnaround.
This stock has plenty of potential, but I saw a good profit and took it.  I'm now looking at adding MZM to my portfolio with the proceeds.  good luck to all HCY shareholders.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## MiningGuru (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Share has now pushed on up.

Now 2.1c on strong volume.

Lets see how it finishes today. A close at 2.1 or 2.2 would be good


----------



## sydneysider (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				MiningGuru said:
			
		

> Share has now pushed on up.
> 
> Now 2.1c on strong volume.
> 
> Lets see how it finishes today. A close at 2.1 or 2.2 would be good




Well bid now at 2.1. This one looks good technically and both the base metal and nickel JV look very promising. My first impression is that the ni project has a lot of shallow intersections over a lengthy strike zone.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> Well bid now at 2.1. This one looks good technically and both the base metal and nickel JV look very promising. My first impression is that the ni project has a lot of shallow intersections over a lengthy strike zone.



Don't forget about the prospective uranium project in WA. In this market this project is of most interest considering that most uranium stocks are running hot at present.


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

help me understand how a crossed trade works when there are sellers at 0.021 1,565,000 8 

Then there is a crossed sale at 0.020 332000 $6,640.000 Crossed 

Las three trades
Date Time Price ($) Quantity Value ($) Conditions 
06-12-2006 03:20 PM $0.020 332000 $6,640.000 Crossed 
06-12-2006 03:10 PM $0.021 285000 $5,985.000   
06-12-2006 03:10 PM $0.021 215000 $4,515.000 

BUYERS -------------- SELLERS 
Orders Quantity Price   Price Quantity Orders 
8 2,584,481 0.020 1 0.021 1,565,000 8 
14 7,047,511 0.019 2 0.022 4,333,981 10 
8 4,201,111 0.018 3 0.023 2,430,000 7 
14 14,496,334 0.017 4 0.024 3,598,049 13


----------



## sydneysider (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> help me understand how a crossed trade works when there are sellers at 0.021 1,565,000 8
> 
> Then there is a crossed sale at 0.020 332000 $6,640.000 Crossed
> 
> ...




A crossed trade is where the same broker "marries" a buyer and a seller from his own clients. They just both agree to do a trade at a set price. Many crossed trades involve large blocks of stock.


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

wasnt this simply a case of a seller selling to a buyer at ,02, the other trades either side of it were buyers buing from ,021 sellers

see yas


----------



## sydneysider (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> wasnt this simply a case of a seller selling to a buyer at ,02, the other trades either side of it were buyers buing from ,021 sellers
> 
> see yas




Yes, except they agreed to the price "off the screen" and then executed thru the market. None of the other "on screen" bidders get a chance to buy in this situation.


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

how can you tell? my market depth by etrade shows no differenc for this trade, as far as i can tell it looks just like every othe


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I use Westpac broking and the last 10 trades details trans type

Halcyon Group Ltd (HCY) 
Date Time Price ($) Quantity Value ($) Conditions 
06-12-2006 03:59 PM $0.021 90000 $1,890.000   
06-12-2006 03:58 PM $0.020 100000 $2,000.000   
06-12-2006 03:55 PM $0.021 125000 $2,625.000   
06-12-2006 03:54 PM $0.021 30239 $635.019   
06-12-2006 03:54 PM $0.021 30000 $630.000 Crossed 
06-12-2006 03:54 PM $0.021 139761 $2,934.981 Crossed 
06-12-2006 03:52 PM $0.021 95239 $2,000.019   
06-12-2006 03:34 PM $0.021 65000 $1,365.000   
06-12-2006 03:34 PM $0.021 20000 $420.000   
06-12-2006 03:34 PM $0.021 100000 $2,100.000


----------



## toc_bat (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

another etrade shortcoming!


----------



## INORE (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Don't forget about the prospective uranium project in WA. In this market this project is of most interest considering that most uranium stocks are running hot at present.




Greggy, i really hope your right about the uranium tenure getting granted but from what i've seen recently it takes about 6 months from application to approval and HCY only applied about 2 months ago.

eg have a look at reefton http://www.reeftonmining.com.au/old/announcements/index.html

they applied for Badja on 26/4/06 and were granted license on 5/12/06 which is approx 6 months.

i now think that the HCY rise must be to do with the copper drill results (which i doubt would effect trades this much) or the MRE JV announcing something significant.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Greggy, i really hope your right about the uranium tenure getting granted but from what i've seen recently it takes about 6 months from application to approval and HCY only applied about 2 months ago.
> 
> eg have a look at reefton http://www.reeftonmining.com.au/old/announcements/index.html
> 
> ...



I bought HCY on the basis (and hope) that the uranium tenure will be granted soon.  Since their recent related ASX announcement on this application ( from memory it was in Oct 06), HCY has done well. It seems that any company that mentions that it is looking for uranium projects is having a good run. But I agree with you that HCY has very interesting projects. 
As always, DYOR.


----------



## INORE (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY still trading high numbers compared to normal even tho SP dropped a little. still plenty of interest at about 25% higher SP than a fortnight ago...

petee ....have u got any more news.....?


----------



## petee (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

what im hearing on HCY at the moment is that MT Pleasant copper and gold resource will be significantly upgraded..apparently the copper resource is looking huge and the Bardoc JV with Minara results out soon on a positive outlook..really thos i cant evrify any of these rumours so we will wait and see but i felt this morning HCY would come off a little and thinking will rally in the afternoon and tomorrow..this is my feeling only looking at the chart and the way whenever small holders sold this morning at .019 the buyer snapped up immediately


----------



## INORE (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Cheers


----------



## petee (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

really love to see some news..with volumes like this on no news,imagine what could happen on good news..i guess life is about patience


----------



## MiningGuru (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Solid buying support.

Was pushed to 1.9c but now back at 2.0c

Lets see if it can push past 2.0c where it has been pushed back to at the end of the for a few days now.


----------



## petee (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

as i said earlier today looks like a rally on closing with heaps buyer and the 2 almost gone..looks set for tomorrow..goodluck all


----------



## petee (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

frustrating stinking thing..


----------



## INORE (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

patience...


----------



## petee (7 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> patience...



 yea thanks for the reminder


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

well what the hells going on now?


----------



## Dave31 (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I posted too soon in INL... but

12mil buy @ 2.1c !

what is going on!


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

man am i ever gonna learn? i bought this a few days ago when it first reached 2,2c only to see it habg around at 1,9c, yesterday i thought was my last chance to sell at 1,9 before the slide started so i did only to see it come back again,  im still too new to all this, when i see a drop of 15% or more i start to get really worried, must learn that things go up and down, all the time and two days is not a long time, maaaaaaan, anyway i reckon one or maybe a few bigger guys are accumulating, drove the price to 2,2 a few days ago, stopped buying, hence the vol drop off, let it cool off and now theyre back,


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

yep this is daytraders paradise...until HCY make an announcement it becomes a challenging climate to trade in.  there was alot of trade in the .021-.023 range a few days ago so i think it will take alot of volume to breakout past .025 - .026....ish


----------



## petee (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

good for daytrading yes but looking at the trades here..was 12million buy at .021 then dissapeared totally as price fell.the 12million order was pulled just b4 the price fall..there is market manipulation and im looking at the trading pattern and thinking tread with caution as can slip very very fast..looking at the history it seems good trading between .013 and .022..very suspicious looking im feeling now..sorry to seem bearish..i still hold but think ill get on the daytrade with this one..to cheap to hold and so many shares..Goodluck all


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

When you say suspicious do you mean big players could be manipulating the price to accumulate or day traders maybe?

From what i understand they have 3 main projects the JV for nickle the copper resource and new uranium tennant?

Does anyone know the progress and potential of these projects


----------



## petee (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> When you say suspicious do you mean big players could be manipulating the price to accumulate or day traders maybe?
> 
> From what i understand they have 3 main projects the JV for nickle the copper resource and new uranium tennant?
> 
> Does anyone know the progress and potential of these projects



ive only heard rumours but now i been thinking..they raised a mere 230K from a .013 issue just the other week..on a worse case scenario big guys could be pushing the price up thus we saw 12mill buy order only to dissapear..then once these guys got the price high enough they dump all their billions of shares to unsuspecting buyers and send down price to the normal range of 1.4 to 1.5 and then the cycle continues..just an observation as where did the phantom 12million buyer go..he dissapeared 20 seconds b4  20million shares were dumped on to the market..hmm food for thought..i hold but i will wait and hope to buy back in 1.5ish


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

just a lazy 43 million traded today so far....allmost seems normal for this stock at the mo.

i partly agree with petee's theory and partly think that it's been a long long time since they made an announcement of substance, so perhaps there is some truth to the rumours and hence there are some genuine big investors trading these quantities...


----------



## petee (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

there r buyers yes but on the sell side its massive..ive been right many times with HCY and my gut feeling is there will be a short term dump and buying opportunity back at 1.5...lets see if im right..this could drop to 1.5 within minutes with a large order and that would make a tidy trade profit for the big fish who bought in last few days..then they buy back in traders paradise


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> just a lazy 43 million traded today so far....allmost seems normal for this stock at the mo.
> 
> i partly agree with petee's theory and partly think that it's been a long long time since they made an announcement of substance, so perhaps there is some truth to the rumours and hence there are some genuine big investors trading these quantities...




at a very rough calculation, say about $3million has traded in the last few days since the big volume surge, that i snot that much money in the bigger scheme of things, so it could purely be rumour based, but there does seem to be manipulation which could indicate anything really, namely that big player wants to load up cheap cos hes got some red hot inside info or it could be a big day trader palying with it cos of all the RUMOURS and interest, now that im out think ill wait for an ann and maybe not get to see the full rise but might just catch some of it,


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

petee 

you seem to be talking less of your info from your contacts and more about day trading and rumours, is something up? your contacts give you a different signal? im not being facetious or cynical if thats the way i might be coming across.

ok bye


----------



## MiningGuru (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

There is still alot of buying support.

A lot at 2.0c. It has been trading at 2.1c for most of the day with a few trades at 2.2c

Still a lot of volume.

It will be interesting to see if it can hold on to 2.1+ for the close


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I got out at .021 today after buying in at .018 and .02 make a lil profit but i swear there is something suss going on with this stock. I'm prob just been paraniod though


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				MiningGuru said:
			
		

> There is still alot of buying support.
> 
> A lot at 2.0c. It has been trading at 2.1c for most of the day with a few trades at 2.2c
> 
> ...





yeah dunno if this buying support is just a player setting up people with a false sense of security ie. his buy orders....

although on one hand it seems obvious that the stock is being manipulated, on the other hand, there is still a sh1tload of money being traded at this consistent sell range....for SOME reason.....


----------



## Georgeb (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

My broker has told me to buy. He thinks in the short term it should get to 3c. I bought at 2c. I will wait and see.


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

i am very surprised you have a broker that will recomend a buy on such a spec. stock george b......

and how many will/did u buy?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

if this stock is being manipulated its not with big dollar values. I mean volumes of 48Mil at 0.02 c isn't really alot when you look at companies like INL than move 100M +at 20-30 c.

If a big institutional investor was buying in woldn't you expect higher volumes considering the value?

At the moment i get the feeling its day/short term traders that are moving the SP around


----------



## MiningGuru (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Well today it finaly finished above 2c at 2.1c

For a few days it closed higher and then was pushed back down after 4:00pm.

Is that a good sign?

It might be a promising sign as the rest of the mininbg sector was down a bit today.


----------



## INORE (8 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				MiningGuru said:
			
		

> Well today it finaly finished above 2c at 2.1c
> 
> For a few days it closed higher and then was pushed back down after 4:00pm.
> 
> ...





i think it is a good sign...i think the DT's would have sold it back down to .02 if they were the only players....but i still think alot of volume req'd to breakout past .025...unless an announcement is made


----------



## sydneysider (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> i think it is a good sign...i think the DT's would have sold it back down to .02 if they were the only players....but i still think alot of volume req'd to breakout past .025...unless an announcement is made




Results are due from their open pittable hi grade cu project in WA. Sample project has multiple targets. Current resource will probably be upgraded. HCY Nickel JV is also expecting results. This is also a shallow open pittable ni resource. Stock is being well bid ahead of news. Current market cap is $11 million so positive news will have upside. Both projects are low cost and lead times to production could be very short.


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hi all..my feeling on HCY this week is it will drift back to 1.5 as there is no news and im feeling all the hype last week was large holders pushing the prices up to sell out..there is weakness in the stock now and until something substantial is announced i cant see it getting over 2.2..i agree that to get to 2.5 HUGE volumes will need to be traded and much easier to fall than rise is my view short term..just a gut feeling but most times im right in this..i dont really like rumours especially in a stock soo cheap...Goodluck all


----------



## INORE (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I hope your wrong petee, there appears to be alot of support at .019 and .020....didnt u say u got out of stock last week?  It would be handy for you if the stock did drop back to .015....


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> I hope your wrong petee, there appears to be alot of support at .019 and .020....didnt u say u got out of stock last week?  It would be handy for you if the stock did drop back to .015....



no im still in INORE but thinking really about getting out now and check back in in a week or two..will see what happens but in my experience in this stock when it runs like this it comes back as fast..and loking at the light volume compared to late last week it indicates just what im saying..anyhow time will tell but was reading 2006annual report last night and  the auditors report warning is a worry..anyhow its standard procedure with such a highly speculative stock


----------



## MiningGuru (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The chart looks strong

Volume has ben strong, and it looks as though it will pass the previous high and get to around 2.8c

Strong buying support.

I doubt that it will collapse to 1.5c. More likely push higher.


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				MiningGuru said:
			
		

> The chart looks strong
> 
> Volume has ben strong, and it looks as though it will pass the previous high and get to around 2.8c
> 
> ...



yea but MINING GURU u dont know this stock like i do..i have tracked the history and u watch..we will see who is right..u or me..but now its already down to 2 and the buyers will quickly "vanish" as they always do and with such huge volumes it would be sold down so fast..u watch its typical of this stock


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

look at the signs..sellers disapearing like hot cakes  when to sell when to sell    hopefully b4 it gets to 1.5


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I wasn't sure last week to sell or not glad i did at .021   If it gets to .015 ill think of buying back in.

Would you guys load up at 1.5-1.6c?


----------



## MiningGuru (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

You could still sell at 2.1c today if you wanted to.

The buyers are still there!


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure last week to sell or not glad i did at .021   If it gets to .015 ill think of buying back in.
> 
> Would you guys load up at 1.5-1.6c?



yea id load up at 1.4 if and when it gets there...i have lots anyhow but thinking that 1.4 to 1.5 is a good entry..i was a buyer from 1.8 down to 1.3 b4 the run and had an average entry of 1.5..at thoose levels was down even until recently..today it looks weak tho lower volumes and i think will close under 2


----------



## petee (11 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

heading south now..sellers dumping..brace for this afternoon..its typical of this stock


----------



## toc_bat (12 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

petee, what happeend to the news you were hearing from your friend/s who had some inside info or cntacts with the co? whats their latest?


----------



## sydneysider (12 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> petee, what happeend to the news you were hearing from your friend/s who had some inside info or cntacts with the co? whats their latest?




I have no contacts but just noticed a bunch of chompers entered the stock at 1.8, then a bunch of decent sized lots went at 1.9 and now hit 2.0. Maybe news is coming? Could run from here?


----------



## INORE (12 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I just bought some more stock, i calculate that this is the stocks temp bottom for the near term...


----------



## petee (12 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> I just bought some more stock, i calculate that this is the stocks temp bottom for the near term...



goodluck INORE but i can tell u this stock will continue to fall in the short term..look my last few posts..i been right all along and have no reason to change on my gut feeling..u can buy late this week or next at 1.4 to 1.5..just watch


----------



## MiningGuru (15 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

It has moved 2c in the last few minutes

2c has been chomped. Something going on!


----------



## Caliente (15 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hey mmmining. Its a sad fact with this stock that somethings been going on foreverrr.....

petee maite, I've also held since 0.018 but am convinced for the short term this resistance will not be broken. 

Still holding till the next solid announcement.


----------



## petee (15 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hey mmmining. Its a sad fact with this stock that somethings been going on foreverrr.....
> 
> petee maite, I've also held since 0.018 but am convinced for the short term this resistance will not be broken.
> 
> Still holding till the next solid announcement.



yea its typical of HCY..as soon as it runs like a while ago,in come the sellers and push back down..my view is buyers come in to push it up but cannot afford more hence sellers push down..hence the 177K seller..there is no news and to be honest this stock is enough to drive anyone crazy LOL


----------



## petee (15 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

oh one other thing..HCY can have 10plus million on the buy side and all of a sudden they dissapear within seconds..phantom buyers pushing it up..just my observations of this stock


----------



## INORE (15 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hey mmmining. Its a sad fact with this stock that somethings been going on foreverrr.....
> 
> petee maite, I've also held since 0.018 but am convinced for the short term this resistance will not be broken.
> 
> Still holding till the next solid announcement.




yep, i agree that they are well due for an announcement with substance... it's unusual for these volumes to continue for so long without any announcement.  I beleive that the trades we've seen over the last 2 weeks are, 70% speculation/daytraders and 30% are from people that think they know something...IMO....


----------



## MiningGuru (18 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

2.0 and 2.1c have been chomped.

Lets see if it can break the 2.2c resistance level!

It will then be on the move.


----------



## MiningGuru (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Announcement!


Thursday 21 December 2006
Ref: 606/127
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4 Exchange Centre
20 Bridge Street
Sydney NSW 2000
DRILLING RESULTS POINT TO POTENTIAL NEW COPPER ZONES AT MOUNT PLEASANT
The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are pleased to announce that the Company has
intersected Copper values of up to 3.61% Copper (“Cu”) from drilling at the Old Mount Pleasant Copper
Mine with supporting surface stockpile samples assaying up to 5.32% Cu. At a new fourth drill target
area located a further 500m to the north-west up to 0.38% Cu was intersected near surface.
These are strong indicators that a new copper zone adding scale to the project maybe close to discovery.
Success in this area combined with that already delineated deposit at the New Mount Pleasant Mineralised
Zone could provide sufficient tonnes of Cu metal available to develop a first stage mining and milling
operation at the Mount Pleasant Project.
The outcomes of the last round of exploration drilling are as follows:
1. Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine (84.3 tonnes @ 7.6% Copper was mined in 1960-62)- 6 holes
where drilled in this campaign, surface stockpiles were sampled and 2 old gold targeted drill holes where
re-sampled, the highlights being:
 1m @ 3.61%Cu, 8.6g/t Silver (Ag), 1.46g/t Gold (Au) & 0.04% Cobalt (Co) within 2m @
2.56%Cu, 4.7g/t Ag, 0.79g/t Au & 0.03% Co from 23 metres in HMPC061.
 Surface Stockpiles returned a best result of 5.32%Cu, 7.4g/t Ag & 0.23g/t Au, 0.08% Co &
0.21% Zinc (Zn).
 1m @ 0.84%Cu, 7.4g/t Ag & 0.14g/t Au from 35 metres (resample of previous gold drillhole).
Further drilling is required to delineate the high grade trend associated with the previous mining.
2. North-west of the Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine – a new drill target area based on a Cu soil
anomaly 500 metres away was tested by a total of 3 holes in this campaign, the highlight being:
 1m @ 0.38%Cu & 3.4g/t Ag within 8m @ 0.24%Cu & 1.0g/t Ag from 16 metres in HMPC058.
Further drilling is required to intersect higher grades at depth or along strike.

1. ITT (.23) & ITTO (.08) Exposed to Copper, Uranium, Gold, Lead-Zinc, Nickel, $3.5mil cash in bank, 21mil! shares on issue, Both projects drilling atm results to flow Dec/Jan.
2. CYL (.27) Drilling completed 20 holes for Molybdenum now we wait results.
3. VMS (.24) Exposed to Copper, uranium, Gold, Zinc etc.. 26mil shares, $5mil in bank, soon to drill on Olympic Dam Style Target in SA for copper.


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY ASX ANn just posted

HCY 10:29 AM  Potential New Copper Zones at Mount Pleasant 

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00680861

Potential new copper zones at Mt Pleasant up to 3.61% copper and surface samples 5.32%


----------



## Caliente (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

the depth charts at commsec on HCY are confusing me!

is this an artefact of conditional trading orders?

edit - its resolved itself.

Lets see how the market views this announcement.

Looks like a positive push so far, but the sell side is jammed something chronic


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The buyers are jumping in since todays ANN and SP up 10% to 0.021

Liked the ANN


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

as with all past announcements this one wont hold up id say..huge sellers coming in..really i cant understand why the nickel JV results havent been announced..weird thats for sure...taking too long in my opinion...getting sick of waiting on this dog..think ill get out..what r ur views anyone??


----------



## Caliente (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

just a point to bear in mind petee. you and i have both been following this one for a while, and remember that it moved up to 0.023 when there was no news at all? Logic would dictate that on the back of an announcement the market should price HCY higher than this figure. 

I think you should hold for a bit longer, but thats not financial advice, just a suggestion


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> just a point to bear in mind petee. you and i have both been following this one for a while, and remember that it moved up to 0.023 when there was no news at all? Logic would dictate that on the back of an announcement the market should price HCY higher than this figure.
> 
> I think you should hold for a bit longer, but thats not financial advice, just a suggestion



yea ill watch a bit longer but as with past announcements i cant see anything really of substance in this  announcement today..see how it goes


----------



## ozeb (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ive never seen it move past 0.021 since i bought it. hopefully the news will push it past that barrier. but i'm not holding my breath. hee


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

will it be the next mls ?
hm... strong buyers with 5M each at 2.3c


----------



## MiningGuru (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Now moved up to 2.4c.

10 mill buyers at 2.3 and 2.2

Looking strong!


----------



## Caliente (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

rofl, powerkoala please dont say that! You'll jinx it. But if I were a technical analyst I'd probably be looking at this one a bit closer atm. Where is Kennas?

Looks like 2.4 just got taken out.


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Ready to move beyond 0.024 and volume is the highest since May 23 (97 million)

SP now 0.024 with just one seller at 0.024
-- next 0.025

Volume now is 53 million and climbing by the minute and will exceed 97 million are the current level of trades

Petee; you loved HCY


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

oopss.. didn't mean to jinx anything 
but before i also jump in at the same price level 
so with this strong buyers and nice announcement...
it may worth


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Have just checked quotes, up .4c with over 53ml traded, looks good to me. listed the quotes below. porkpie 
7 11,810,244  2.3      2.4 675,048  3 

7 10,768,458  2.2      2.5 5,379,000  14 

5 7,125,000  2.1       2.6 2,094,049  8 

11 6,550,000  2       2.7 1,979,763  9 

7 3,335,500  1.9      2.8 2,125,426  12 

13 5,650,000  1.8    2.9 1,700,000  3 

12 5,093,000  1.7    3 2,048,000  7 

13 7,285,000  1.6    3.1 200,000  1 

7 4,769,337  1.5     3.2 400,000  1 

8 2,250,000  1.4    3.4 690,000  2 


90 64,636,539       17,291,286  60


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

what the %#$$# ???
that 2.3c is dummy buyers.....


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> that 2.3c *WAS* dummy buyers.....





Still lot of buyers return with strong sentiment.


----------



## MiningGuru (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I think someone dumped a whole lot of shares to push the price back down.

They want those shares!


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

PK,whats a dummy buyer??


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> PK,whats a dummy buyer??




first they put buy order with huge number at 2.3c
separate into 3 orders... 3M, 4M and 5M each... 
to entice ppl to buy higher... 
I guess they also sold their holding at 2.4c..
once their holding sold....
they canceled their buy order....
that makes sellers panic and sell at low price....


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> first they put buy order with huge number at 2.3c
> separate into 3 orders... 3M, 4M and 5M each...
> to entice ppl to buy higher...
> I guess they also sold their holding at 2.4c..
> ...




And I thought WE we the DUMMY buyers for falling for the setup....  

Seriously your spot on pk, and they might even use accounts from different brokers to avoid being detected....sad but true...

PorkiePie as long as you know the rules of the game, you at least stand a chance...


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Thanks PK for the exp. You will have to excuse your kiwi cousins we're not used to so  many sharks, but I'm  shiftin over to the Gold Coast next year so may I'll wise up a little. porkpie


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

well, u can see the movement with IRESS
but still somehow, we become greed and got into their trap as well
LOL   
darn it.. i have to calculate the lost i make for tis one


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

well im out of this dog with 25K profit and dont say i didnt warn u all..this dog will surely attract the ASIC watchdog..too many inexperienced punters will lose so much today..look at my post earlier today..this is typical of this dog..good luck all


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

also as u can see buy orders dissapear with HCY as fast as they appear..its all dummy orders..watch ur backs and ur wallets..these sharks stop at nothing...


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> well im out of this dog with 25K profit and dont say i didnt warn u all..this dog will surely attract the ASIC watchdog..too many inexperienced punters will lose so much today..look at my post earlier today..this is typical of this dog..good luck all




Gees Petee,

Thanks for sharing the throught of 25k profits you made, and restating this this one is doomed...for all those investors holding.....



			
				petee said:
			
		

> ..watch ur backs and ur wallets..these sharks stop at nothing...




These sharks could be you or I....???? thats how the market works.


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hm.. doomed or not.. for sure noone knows 
if new buyers still eager to buy, then SP will move for sure 
anyway congrat for ur 25K profits...
good luck for holders


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Gees Petee,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the throught of 25k profits you made, and restating this this one is doomed...for all those investors holding.....
> 
> ...



well i been in HCY for nearly 2 years now..ive seen how this stock works..i said even b4 the run today..it will rise and then fall as quick..this is HCY and if u look at the copper grades announced..their crap..shallow depth and all..i got tired of this and i saw today there were 2 single buyers at 5mill shares a piece at .023..either they r sharks or .....well i bought in at 1.4 @ almost 3 million shares...i never ramped or non ramped this stock..just gave u all my long trading experience on it..some make money some dont..i guess thats the harsh realities of the market..ive lost in many stocks too i might add..just annoying to see how this dog builds up and sucks small time investors in


----------



## INORE (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> goodluck INORE but i can tell u this stock will continue to fall in the short term..look my last few posts..i been right all along and have no reason to change on my gut feeling..u can buy late this week or next at 1.4 to 1.5..just watch





Petee, what happened to you allways being right all along.....? When did it get back down to mid-teens...?

why do i get the feeling you only talk up this stock when u have it......?

and

you talk down this stock after u sell to get back in cheaper...like you are doing today......?


must just be a BIG coincidence hey....


----------



## powerkoala (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

oh well, better just watch and see ...
assumption only makes hatred...


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Petee, what happened to you allways being right all along.....? When did it get back down to mid-teens...?
> 
> why do i get the feeling you only talk up this stock when u have it......?
> 
> ...



read my posts over the last 2 weeks..i been holding until today and i been negative on the stock the past 2 weeks..why would i do that if im holding???i just go on what i research on this stock...sure ill buy back in if it goes mid teens again and if i miss the boat thats life..im not ramping coz i hold...read my past posts on this


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ok been thinking..im not going to say anything about how i feel on this stock at all negative or positive...sorry all if it lead to buying or selling..tho when i was positive if any bought then they would have made lots(70%) upwards..im just going to post on factual research from now on so i wont get blasted...sorry all who made $1000s on my opinions


----------



## hector (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi guys,

Holding since September @ 1.5c and holding still. Had a look at selling today @ 2.4 but reckoned a little more patience will produce a better result. Hoping for invigorated investors to return to the market in January!

Good luck to all...


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Dump or No Dump/ Profit Takers are always there.

Today has been a exceptional high volume day with *108M* already passing, strenght of * 37M at 2.1c* & *31M at 2.4c* where most of the activity transacted.

Should this close above the the open, it's still in a uptrend.

SevenFX


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Being a 'dummy buyer' I bought in Sept at 1.4c I think there worth holding for a while longer.porkpie


----------



## SevenFX (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> Being a 'dummy buyer' I bought in Sept at 1.4c I think there worth holding for a while longer.porkpie




Porkpie. I wasn't referring to you, more all of us, as the insto would see us.

Time on the market is your Friend...when your buying with the *Trend*.


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hey Techy, no offence taken, happy trading, porkpie


----------



## bigdog (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Too many sellers for SP to increase!


----------



## watsonc (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

So Petee, where will you be parking your 25K of profits??? It's very hard to find some value at the moment!

I seriously can't find shares to purchase lately!


----------



## petee (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> So Petee, where will you be parking your 25K of profits??? It's very hard to find some value at the moment!
> 
> I seriously can't find shares to purchase lately!



not sure yet Bro..just keep doing research i guess...cheers


----------



## greggy (21 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> not sure yet Bro..just keep doing research i guess...cheers



I feel that HCY still has considerable potential on 3 fronts, but its a question of buying them at a reasonable price.  I recently sold mine for a nice profit and will look at returning at lower prices.
DYOR


----------



## INORE (22 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

11 1/2 million sellers @ .024......ouch


----------



## petee (22 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

yea watch the phantom buyers at .018 and .017    dissappear...looks to me like some conmen needed extra spending money for Christmas so decided to raise sp yesterday...????????


----------



## bigdog (22 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> yea watch the phantom buyers at .018 and .017    dissappear...looks to me like some conmen needed extra spending money for Christmas so decided to raise sp yesterday...????????




Looks like the same sellers at .023 and .024!

Your thoughts!


----------



## petee (22 December 2006)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Looks like the same sellers at .023 and .024!
> 
> Your thoughts!



its been a great trader last few weeks but u all know how long it stayed at .015..problem here is it can easily go back to .015 and if u buy now thinking to daytrade u can get stuck and have to hold longer term and with a stock like HCY who knows the future...like the announcement yesterday the grades and depths are not flash...im bothered by HCY hehee...do ur own research but my thoughts we can buy much cheaper soon..look at yesterday..around 18% company changed hands


----------



## INORE (9 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Has anyone got any news on the HCY URANIUM application?  Announcement must be due very soon...


----------



## hector (9 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Might give them a call tomorrow, I was looking at getting out today.


----------



## petee (9 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Has anyone got any news on the HCY URANIUM application?  Announcement must be due very soon...



surely u have got to be joking...look at any application for Uranium leases by any company..it takes a minimum 7 to 12 months to get approval..HCY only applied 2 months ago..QUR applied for U leases in the northern territory 10 months ago and still waiting..RTM and many are similar..u wont see any action on the U leases until later this year...by then who knows what this dog will do..lol


----------



## INORE (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> surely u have got to be joking...look at any application for Uranium leases by any company..it takes a minimum 7 to 12 months to get approval..HCY only applied 2 months ago..QUR applied for U leases in the northern territory 10 months ago and still waiting..RTM and many are similar..u wont see any action on the U leases until later this year...by then who knows what this dog will do..lol





Thats it Petee...keep baggin it cos u dont have it....

2 months ago, u thought the sun shone out of HCY's ass...


----------



## petee (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Thats it Petee...keep baggin it cos u dont have it....
> 
> 2 months ago, u thought the sun shone out of HCY's ass...



lol oh come on..when i was "ramping" it it was great..i made almost 20K and still hold some and if others listened to me then they would have done great too..i only started bagging it at above .02 and as the sp shows i was right..u cant deny that......nothing has changed INORE except it will come back and then opportunity again to buy more and sell..its a trade brother..as far as the U leases are concerned im just stating facts as per other U stock lease applications..do ur research u will see that..


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> lol oh come on..when i was "ramping" it it was great..i made almost 20K and still hold some and if others listened to me then they would have done great too..i only started bagging it at above .02 and as the sp shows i was right..u cant deny that......nothing has changed INORE except it will come back and then opportunity again to buy more and sell..its a trade brother..as far as the U leases are concerned im just stating facts as per other U stock lease applications..do ur research u will see that..



This stock has some interesting prospects.  I won't be buying back however until it drops further towards the 1.5c mark.  This stock could well go for a strong run once it gets its  prospective lease for uranium in WA.  Infact, if I was the company's MD I would sell out of its non-uranium projects and pump it into uranium assets.  Still just my thoughts, no one elses.  Just waiting on the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## petee (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> This stock has some interesting prospects.  I won't be buying back however until it drops further towards the 1.5c mark.  This stock could well go for a strong run once it gets its  prospective lease for uranium in WA.  Infact, if I was the company's MD I would sell out of its non-uranium projects and pump it into uranium assets.  Still just my thoughts, no one elses.  Just waiting on the sidelines.
> DYOR



agreed Greggy my sentiments entirely..especially looking at the historical trading of HCY..only ill prob hang out this time till .013 or .014..ill meditate on that hehehe...cheers


----------



## Caliente (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hi all, I'd have to agree with petee and greggy here, wont be touching this one again till it drops to the mid-low 1's. This is def. a traders kind of share.

Best of luck to u INORE =) 
You have significant support from 1.7 down, so looks .
like I will be sidelining this for a while.
-Cali


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hi all, I'd have to agree with petee and greggy here, wont be touching this one again till it drops to the mid-low 1's. This is def. a traders kind of share.
> 
> Best of luck to u INORE =)
> You have significant support from 1.7 down, so looks .
> ...



Best of luck to Inore, but one has to realise that HCY is still looking at raising more money as was voted upon recently.  Once cashed up and prospective uranium lease has been granted, this one could go for a strong run.  Also the management needs to become more focussed as to where its heading.  Applying for a lease prospective for uranium is a good start... Anyone care to sponsor me for a director's position at HCY? (Joking).
DYOR


----------



## hector (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I'm happy to be out today at 1.8c. Watched 2.4 and 2.1c disappear first! Will keep it on my watchlist. Thanks to petee for bringing this stock to my attention.

Talking to someone this morning about how great it would have been if our father's could have passed on share trading knowledge to their sons like yours did greggy. A great head start.

Cheers,

hector


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> I'm happy to be out today at 1.8c. Watched 2.4 and 2.1c disappear first! Will keep it on my watchlist. Thanks to petee for bringing this stock to my attention.
> 
> Talking to someone this morning about how great it would have been if our father's could have passed on share trading knowledge to their sons like yours did greggy. A great head start.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.


----------



## powerkoala (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

nice ann 
joint venture with minara
this could be a break point


----------



## petee (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> nice ann
> joint venture with minara
> this could be a break point



ur a newbie..nothing nice at all..MMI scans proved INCONCLUSIVE..very dissappointing news was hoping for a positive result..typical HCY making bad news seem good..watch the collapse in share price once those in the know get hold of this..my opinion only...DYOR


----------



## bigdog (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

SP was up 0.2 cents today and SP is now 2 cents

ASX ann today HCY 10:45 AM  Joint Venture Backs Further Nickel Exploration at Bardoc 

http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00684446

JOINT VENTURE BACKS FURTHER NICKEL EXPLORATION AT BARDOC

The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are pleased to announce the recommencement of nickel sulphide exploration activities as approved recently by the Joint Venture (with Minara Resources Limited

ASX: MRE) for the Bardoc Project, located 50 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie, in Western Australia. The approved program has a budgeted expenditure of over $350,000 with the drilling component to start immediately.


----------



## powerkoala (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> ur a newbie..nothing nice at all..MMI scans proved INCONCLUSIVE..very dissappointing news was hoping for a positive result..typical HCY making bad news seem good..watch the collapse in share price once those in the know get hold of this..my opinion only...DYOR





well, newbie or not... at least minara wants to give $ for jv
that's enough for market to make this SP goes north


----------



## petee (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> well, newbie or not... at least minara wants to give $ for jv
> that's enough for market to make this SP goes north



lol this JV isnt a new thing..they been floggin that for years..also 350K exploration funding isnt worth the tiles on my bathroom floor..its chicken feed...buy all u like koala and goodluck...


----------



## INORE (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> well, newbie or not... at least minara wants to give $ for jv
> that's enough for market to make this SP goes north





I agree power Koala....I think this is a big vote of confidence from Minara that they think there is something worthwhile in this area and they are prepared to find out which prospect is going to be the best to further refine....I am also happy that they have given some start dates for further exploration...  Cant see the stock falling below high teens for the next couple of months...

This isnt a rehash of old info, it's the opening chapter to a series of new drills...


----------



## petee (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> I agree power Koala....I think this is a big vote of confidence from Minara that they think there is something worthwhile in this area and they are prepared to find out which prospect is going to be the best to further refine....I am also happy that they have given some start dates for further exploration...  Cant see the stock falling below high teens for the next couple of months...
> 
> This isnt a rehash of old info, it's the opening chapter to a series of new drills...



what i say is..why do they start their letter annoncement with..."the directors are pleased to announce"..LOL when in fact..the letter is basically stating...we have found nothing yet and will continue to plow 350K more to find something that may not be there..all this does is excite a few inexperienced buyers who buy up this morning at .021 to see the price now fall to .018 and lower...blind freddy can see this announcement is bad...


----------



## INORE (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Not really peete...a bad announcement would be that they have abandoned the JV...you've made it clear that you're not interested in this stock at this price, so why keep bagging it...? Oh I know, cos u want the price to fall..........is this what this forum is about....???


----------



## petee (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Not really peete...a bad announcement would be that they have abandoned the JV...you've made it clear that you're not interested in this stock at this price, so why keep bagging it...? Oh I know, cos u want the price to fall..........is this what this forum is about....???




i alone cant push the price down LOL...too many shares on issue..im right arent i?? i said an initial excitement then what..thud thats what.....i dont need to bag it to fall..it will fall all on its own ...LOL...all the newbies buying in today at .021 will be kicking themselves..my prediction this will fall to 1cent....DYOR my opinion only


----------



## bigdog (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Petee,

What has happened in the last 60 minutes for HCY trading despite volume of 14.7 million shares today

There has not been one trade in 60 minutes

There are buyers at 1.8 and one seller at 1.9

Code Last --Volume ---$Value ---Last Traded 
HCY  0.019 14,783,734 $292,629 11-Jan 01:10:51 PM


----------



## petee (11 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> What has happened in the last 60 minutes for HCY trading despite volume of 14.7 million shares today
> 
> ...



yea J the majority of those trades came when the announcement came out..then when it was seen as a poor announcement the price dropped...my guess is it will continue downwards as has done in past few days..i still hold lots but sold many couple weeks ago...as i stated early very disappointing announcement as HCY were counting on positive MMI...back to square one at Bardoc


----------



## INORE (12 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Might give them a call tomorrow, I was looking at getting out today.




hi hector

did u end up giving HCY a call?


----------



## hector (12 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> hi hector
> 
> did u end up giving HCY a call?




Hi Inore,

Decided to sell, so didn't make the call at the time.
But since you ask, I just rang and have left a message for the CEO. Will post when I know.

I agree with greggy, the U prospect is the most interesting aspect of this company. Sitting on the sidelines with my ten cent pot - don't have enough money to get into all that I want to so I have to be selective.

Catch you later,

hector


----------



## INORE (19 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> ..my prediction this will fall to 1cent....




Petee, i sold all my stock and re-ordered at 1.1c as per your prediction....How long do you think i will have to wait?  It just doesnt seem to be falling....please post some more of your predictions as I think many people find them really reallly beneficial !!!


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> Petee, i sold all my stock and re-ordered at 1.1c as per your prediction....How long do you think i will have to wait?  It just doesnt seem to be falling....please post some more of your predictions as I think many people find them really reallly beneficial !!!



do i sense sarcasm INORE???LOL dont follow me INORE...this is my prediction yes and i always say DYOR...what price did u sell....   .022?????thats the go ur well ahead LOL..anyhow stop crying theree brother and get on with the job in hand LOL


----------



## hector (21 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

No call back from CEO and not interested in pursuing, up to you now!


----------



## petee (21 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> No call back from CEO and not interested in pursuing, up to you now!



hahha correct HECTOR...INORE crying always over silly HCY...its a dog stock..buy low and sell at 2cents..thats how u make money on this dog...why would anyone call the directors of HCY...what would one expect but silly answers from them lol


----------



## bigdog (25 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Some upwards movement is SP and volume this morning

Up 0.3 cents or 15%

HCY   $0.023    +$0.003  +15.00% 16,123,805 shares @ 25-Jan 10:47:29


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hmm.. look like something is happening
15% increase ?
ann soon perhaps?


----------



## INORE (25 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> hmm.. look like something is happening
> 15% increase ?
> ann soon perhaps?




"HCY...its a dog stock..buy low and sell at 2cents..thats how u make money on this dog..."  not sure about this statement....

but on a more positive note...perhaps its just to do with high nickel price


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

LOL 
now 2.4c
with massive buyers....
this is really something happening


----------



## petee (25 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				INORE said:
			
		

> "HCY...its a dog stock..buy low and sell at 2cents..thats how u make money on this dog..."  not sure about this statement....
> 
> but on a more positive note...perhaps its just to do with high nickel price



not sure about that statement INORE..well its certainly worked for me and ive picked up 30K plus a bag of free shares doing just that...buyers at .022...i suspect this will trace back monday..lets see if im right?????


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

what the........
placement 1.6c ?????
100 m...
jeeeeeez....


----------



## petee (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

oh boy..market hates it .016???? and imagine the share registry now..pray for rain is what i say


----------



## Caliente (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Holding up well despite this shocker of an announcement.


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

still
why 1.6 ?????
stupid board of management....


----------



## petee (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> still
> why 1.6 ?????
> stupid board of management....



pity it wasnt higher and raised more cash....but then i guess they have to attract buyers..anyhow seems a lot of shares to have issued in one hit...


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

indeed
100M shares is huge....
and this will make a lot of difference this week
now i'm sure this sp will go south soon enough 
i have my stop loss at 2.1c 
jeez... hate myself for this


----------



## petee (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> indeed
> 100M shares is huge....
> and this will make a lot of difference this week
> now i'm sure this sp will go south soon enough
> ...



stop loss at 2.1? did u buy into HCY today powerkoala?


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> stop loss at 2.1? did u buy into HCY today powerkoala?




no,
last month 
at 2.4c the peak
i already feel uneasy on friday when it touched 2.4c again...
now i know why.... 
not going to touch this until 1.6c


----------



## petee (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> no,
> last month
> at 2.4c the peak
> i already feel uneasy on friday when it touched 2.4c again...
> ...



thats right..its been a good trader in the past year between 1.3 and 2...not sure what will happen now but in any case ill just sit and watch...am still holding some tho been in and out a few times in this one...just a bit annoyed with the management decisions but who knows


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

true.
at market price 2.4c,
they suppose to put price 2c is quite a discount already.
1.6c is a nightmare with another 100M 
oh well, i learned my lesson from this one.
good luck for holders


----------



## INORE (30 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

My guess is HCY will have some news of what they plan on doing with the $1.6mil in the quarterly report due now, which is perhaps why the SP hasnt dropped below 2c...I dont think they'd hold these funds for the uranium tenure they are waiting on....they do have a nickel tennament 100%HCY which they've been meaning to drill but I feel that the minara JV would be keeping them busy enough....I thought they allready had started the drilling for copper and that cost was alot less than $1.6mill....my guess is that (unless the uranium tenemant has come in early) they will prob use the cash for a study on the copper mining OR they have found a partner on some further work on their gold exploration...

or maybe they've been watching TopGear and are just after a couple o nice super cars to get between West Perth and Kal.!!!???


----------



## bigdog (30 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY ASX ann  today

SP HCY   $0.021    -$0.001  25,612,680  $564,056  30-Jan 10:50:17 
there was high today of 24 cents

HCY 10:26 AM  New Application with 4856PPM U3O8 in Drill Concentrates 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00688289

The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are very pleased to announce that the Company has applied for tenure which contains drilling by BHP Minerals Ltd for gold in the 1980s where heavy mineral concentrates assayed up to 4,856ppm (or 0.4856%) U3O8. This result came from a 2 metre sample of Tertiary channel material within a 4 metre zone where the heavy mineral concentrates averaged 3,024ppm (0.3024%) U3O8 from 70 metres down drillhole GD7.

Consequently the company has also increased the size of its 100% owned Lake Marmion Uranium Project (located ~130kms north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia) by a further 20% to a total of 250km² through the application for tenement ELA29/637.

This application has now given Halcyon exposure to the discovery of palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium deposits with good examples being those deposits in the Frome Embayment in South Australia with the currently operating in-situ leach mine of Beverley (12 Million Tonnes @ 1,800ppm (U3O8) and the recently discovered Four Mile prospect (Alliance Resources Limited). Locally the nearest example is the Mulga Rocks Deposit (220kms to the east) which is associated with lignite (form of organic matter) at the base of a palaeochannel and contains a resource of 10.8 Million Tonnes @ 1,400ppm U3O8.

Although the results are of concentrates from drill samples, the above mentioned values are very strong indicators that the base of the palaeochannel is mineralised with uranium, therefore giving a high probability of discovering economic deposits (greater than 300ppm) of uranium in this palaeochannel/sedimentary type environment in and around Lake Marmion. The new tenement application also contains the western extension of the drainage channel that returned trench sampling results of up to 5,430ppm U3O8 and auger drilling results of up to 800ppm U3O8 in the 1970s.

The Lake Marmion Uranium Project remains highly prospective for uranium in surficial (near surface) deposits such as lake sediments. The company is initially focussed on testing the potential of the project to host this near surface material although any drilling will be extended to also test the palaeochannel potential.

The attached image can be viewed in colour and at a higher resolution on our comprehensive website,
www.halcyongroup.com.au.


----------



## bigdog (31 January 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ANN

Opinions of activities please!

HCY 6:13 PM  Second Quarter Activities Report 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00689546

HIGHLIGHTS
 Uranium - The Lake Marmion Uranium Project has increased with the application for nearby tenure containing drillholes with heavy mineral concentrates assaying up to 4,856ppm U3O8 within Tertiary channel material. These values strongly suggest that the base of the palaeochannel at Lake Marmion is also mineralised with Uranium as are the near surface lake sediments with adjacent trench samples of up to 5,430ppm U3O8.

 Nickel - The Bardoc Nickel Joint Venture with Minara Resources Ltd has recommenced exploration with drilling in the Number One Target Area to test in and around the embayment feature on the basal contact, drill testing a New Nickel Target and after inconclusive Testwork on the Western Zone drill intersection (45 metres @ 0.5% Nickel, 0.05% Cobalt and 0.1% Copper from 21 metres) conducting an Induced Polarization (“IP”) Survey to better locate a nickel sulphide source for immediate drill testing.

 Copper - Results from the previous drill program at the Mount Pleasant Copper Project may have delineated new Copper Zones with one prospect returning Copper values of up to 3.61% Copper (“Cu”) from drilling at the Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine with supporting surface stockpile samples assaying up to 5.32% Cu.


HCY 6:15 PM  Second Quarter Cashflow Report 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00689549

Cash on hand Dec 31 $721,000 
Exploration $281,000 and admin $114,000
Proceeds share issue $297,000


----------



## greggy (3 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX ANN
> 
> Opinions of activities please!
> 
> ...



I'm not holding at present, but am watching with interest from the sidelines.  With HCY applying for leases with potential for uranium and recent share placements, I feel that this company is finally making the right moves. 
DYOR


----------



## hector (5 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Ann today...

COMMENCEMENT OF LAKE MARMION URANIUM SAMPLING PROGRAM
"The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are very pleased to announce that the Company has begun sampling the surface uranium radiometric anomalies on the tenure applied for to date on the Lake
Marmion Uranium Project (located ~130kms north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia). The first four sites have been scanned with a scintillometer, with the most radioactive areas sampled by hand auger with results expected shortly.
In addition, the company has also increased the size of its 100% owned Lake Marmion Uranium Project by a further 37% to a total of 343km² through the application for tenements EL31/751 & 752, and PL31/1769 to 1771.
The four sample sites (see attached map) where selected on the basis of the highest uranium radiometric anomalies taken during previous aeromagnetic surveys over the tenure. Each sample site was scanned
with a scintillometer (a scientific instrument used to measure radioactivity) and readings of up to 600 total counts per second (cps) were generated at one of the sites. These readings are positive indicators for near surface uranium mineralisation.
The new tenure on the eastern side of the project is highly prospective for palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium deposits (eg, Mulga Rocks -10.8 Million Tonnes @ 1,400ppm U3O8) and uranium in surficial (near surface) deposits hosted in calcrete (eg, Yeelirrie deposit -35 Million tonnes @  1,500ppm U3O8) and/or lake sediments.
The sampling program will continue on the Lake Marmion Uranium Project over the coming months until the tenure is granted and drilling is ready to test the areas with the best potential for discovering both the near surface and the palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium mineralisation."

(Not holding)


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX announcements have not done much to improve the SP recently!!

However the SP is now up 10% after today's ann
HCY   $0.022    +$0.002  +10.00  7,859,192 shares $164,036  
05-Feb 10:58:58 

Here is today's ASX ann
HCY 10:43 AM  Commencement of Lake Marmion Uranium Sampling Program 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00690571

COMMENCEMENT OF LAKE MARMION URANIUM SAMPLING PROGRAM
The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are very pleased to announce that the Company has begun sampling the surface uranium radiometric anomalies on the tenure applied for to date on the Lake Marmion Uranium Project (located ~130kms north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia). The first four sites have been scanned with a scintillometer, with the most radioactive areas sampled by hand auger with results expected shortly.

In addition, the company has also increased the size of its 100% owned Lake Marmion Uranium Project by a further 37% to a total of 343km² through the application for tenements EL31/751 & 752, and PL31/1769 to 1771.  

The four sample sites (see attached map) where selected on the basis of the highest uranium radiometric anomalies taken during previous aeromagnetic surveys over the tenure. Each sample site was scanned with a scintillometer (a scientific instrument used to measure radioactivity) and readings of up to 600 total counts per second (cps) were generated at one of the sites. These readings are positive indicators for near surface uranium mineralisation.

The new tenure on the eastern side of the project is highly prospective for palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium deposits (eg, Mulga Rocks -10.8 Million Tonnes @ 1,400ppm U3O8) and uranium in surficial (near surface) deposits hosted in calcrete (eg, Yeelirrie deposit -35 Million tonnes @ 1,500ppm U3O8) and/or lake sediments. 

The sampling program will continue on the Lake Marmion Uranium Project over the coming months until the tenure is granted and drilling is ready to test the areas with the best potential for discovering both the near surface and the palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium mineralisation.


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX announcements have not done much to improve the SP recently!!
> 
> However the SP is now up 10% after today's ann
> HCY   $0.022    +$0.002  +10.00  7,859,192 shares $164,036
> ...



I bought back into HCY this morning, just a small parcel of 500,000 shares.  HCY is currently taking samples from its Lake Marmion Uranium Project and it will be very interesting to see the results as its lease is in a very prospective area for uranium.  It is very interesting to note that HCY is seeking more uranium ground.  
I feel that HCY's nickel and copper projects are worth around 2c per share already and the speculative upside will come largely from its uranium side. 
This stock has disappointed investors greatly in the past and its U turn deserves a bit of a rethink by traders.  HCY also recently completed a placement raising another $1.6 million less expenses.
With Mr Radonjic as one of its directors, the ship is in good hands.  For anyone doubting his ability look at what happened recently to VMS, a very nice rise there. 
DYOR


----------



## bigdog (27 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ann today Feb 27

HCY 10:52 AM  JV to Drill Priority Nickel Sulphide Target at Bardoc 
-- with MRE Minaro with approval to drill five holes
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00697372


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX ann today Feb 27
> 
> HCY 10:52 AM  JV to Drill Priority Nickel Sulphide Target at Bardoc
> -- with MRE Minaro with approval to drill five holes
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00697372



Intersting announcement, but I was hoping for some action on the uranium front.  Minara Res must still be pretty keen on this project to be continuing to drill more holes.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I noticed that a big buyer just bought over 1.3 million shares at 2c.  He/she must be pretty keen on it.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 February 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I noticed that a big buyer just bought over 1.3 million shares at 2c.  He/she must be pretty keen on it.
> DYOR



I stuck my head out yet again and have purchased another 2 million shares in HCY at an average of 1.65 cents.  Last sale was at 1.8 cents.  Call it brave or foolish I just feel today's action is just a correction before the main game continues.  I was speaking to Mr Radonjic, MD, yesterday and he said that the results of the uranium samples taken at is Lake Marmion Uranium Project will be released shortly.  I'm hoping that they will be very good.  Following what happened to VMS's share price under his direction as MD, that there will be a positive spin off effect (not today) on HCY.    
DYOR


----------



## hector (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Intersting announcement, but I was hoping for some action on the uranium front.  Minara Res must still be pretty keen on this project to be continuing to drill more holes.
> DYOR




'Morning Greggy,

I just bought back in today. Yes they've got nickel, copper, gold - doesn't really excite me much. The Lake Marmion drilling is what I bought in for.

From memory, the drilling was delayed last year because it was too wet to get onto it - a great year for pastoralists, not explorers. Anyway, hoping for a dry spell for a steady stream of results (or speculation!).

Cheers,
hector


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> 'Morning Greggy,
> 
> I just bought back in today. Yes they've got nickel, copper, gold - doesn't really excite me much. The Lake Marmion drilling is what I bought in for.
> 
> ...



Hi Hector,

I bought 500,000 HCY on Tuesday and then another 2 million yesterday morning. The main reason that I bought back in for is the Lake Marmion Uranium Uranium Project.  Past previous work has identified over 0.5% U308 on this prospect which is massive.  Should the results of the sampling program come back with similar results the impact on the share price would be very good indeed.  
HCY are now cashed up and in my opinion is worth 2c on the basis on its nickel and promising copper project alone.  Throw in the company $2 million cash balance and the uranium project as well, this company has been well and truly overlooked.
Having very recently spoken to the MD, Mr Radonjic (also MD of VMS), I              now have greater faith in HCY and feel that the uranium potential of the Lake Marmion Uranium Project is outstanding.  HCY has also applied for more land in the area and its refocusing on uranium has yet to be fully understood by the market.  Therein lies its potential.  Hence, the reason for buying 2.5 million HCY shares with the prospect of me buying some more.  
DYOR


----------



## hector (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi mate,

Not in the same league! I am trading with 6k and took a nasty hit yesterday with bhp and amp on cfd's!

Anyway I have pulled my head back in and am in EXT, WMT and HCY, with HCY as the sleeper.

Haven't been trading long and figure if I can get to 20k from here then I've probably got a plan that works for me. Still a long way to go yet.

As far as setting a profit target for this one, I'm not too sure. Remember that buyer at 2.4c last year? I'm guessing he's still in - Not sure whether the big buyers are looking for 50%, 100% or 500% on speccies like this tiddler.

Anyway, expecting some resistance at 2.4/2.5c. But I think Lake Marmion U will make historic prices irrelevant. Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Hi mate,
> 
> Not in the same league! I am trading with 6k and took a nasty hit yesterday with bhp and amp on cfd's!
> 
> ...



I've noticed that a lot of resource shares that have refocussed its efforts on uranium have done very nicely over the past 12 months.  PEN and WMT to name a couple.  These shares were not long ago trading at around the 2c mark and look what happened since.  I have kept a close eye on this one for a while, but didn't want to overpay for it.  So I decided to take the plunge in a big way yesterday.  HCY is now the largest stock in my spec portfolio.  Don't worry I have the house paid off!!  
As for the potential share price increase, once it passes 2.4c, then the next target would be 2.8c.  If it gets above 2.8c, the upside could well be more significant than anyone realises.  AS I've purchased so many, I hope HCY retests the 2.4c mark and then moves on strongly from there.  In Mr Radonjic, HCY has a very experienced MD.
DYOR


----------



## petee (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> I've noticed that a lot of resource shares that have refocussed its efforts on uranium have done very nicely over the past 12 months.  PEN and WMT to name a couple.  These shares were not long ago trading at around the 2c mark and look what happened since.  I have kept a close eye on this one for a while, but didn't want to overpay for it.  So I decided to take the plunge in a big way yesterday.  HCY is now the largest stock in my spec portfolio.  Don't worry I have the house paid off!!
> As for the potential share price increase, once it passes 2.4c, then the next target would be 2.8c.  If it gets above 2.8c, the upside could well be more significant than anyone realises.  AS I've purchased so many, I hope HCY retests the 2.4c mark and then moves on strongly from there.  In Mr Radonjic, HCY has a very experienced MD.
> DYOR



Hi Greggy...good luck with ur holding..ive done what u have done a number of times now,holding from 2 to 4 million shares at a time and traded in and out over the past year or so..it has been a good trader but there is so much resistance above 2cents and now u can see there is resistance at 1.8..china down a bit today and with a volatile market about to set in in my opinion i think this will be a good trade at prices between 1.2 and 1.8....am holding free carry 1mill so am still watching but thinking there needs to be a consolidation of capital, my thoughts only.


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy...good luck with ur holding..ive done what u have done a number of times now,holding from 2 to 4 million shares at a time and traded in and out over the past year or so..it has been a good trader but there is so much resistance above 2cents and now u can see there is resistance at 1.8..china down a bit today and with a volatile market about to set in in my opinion i think this will be a good trade at prices between 1.2 and 1.8....am holding free carry 1mill so am still watching but thinking there needs to be a consolidation of capital, my thoughts only.



Hi Petee,

I know that HCY has had a disappointing past, but recently I've warmed to this one.  THe huge number of shares maeks it a good one for traders to move in and out of.  I'm just now of the view that now that the company is cashed up, it seems to be turning its focus towards uranium and its Lake Marmion Uranium Project looks very interesting.  I feel that it has considerable potential on the uranium front and thanks for your best wishes.
DYOR


----------



## petee (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Petee,
> 
> I know that HCY has had a disappointing past, but recently I've warmed to this one.  THe huge number of shares maeks it a good one for traders to move in and out of.  I'm just now of the view that now that the company is cashed up, it seems to be turning its focus towards uranium and its Lake Marmion Uranium Project looks very interesting.  I feel that it has considerable potential on the uranium front and thanks for your best wishes.
> DYOR



hi greggy 
yes thats true the large number of shares means u can buy a swag and exit just as fast which is good..a traders paradise...tho occassionally i had to hang in there until it it rose otherwise was sitting on small loss hehe but was lucky to be in at around 1.3 and out at 2 on most trades...my only concern is that the 2mill cash on hand is very small considering the work needed so of course there wll be further raising of capital...i guess with other companies many of these small specs when they restructure it leaves the shareholder diluted and can easily create large losses...having said that anything can happen so best of luck to all holders


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> hi greggy
> yes thats true the large number of shares means u can buy a swag and exit just as fast which is good..a traders paradise...tho occassionally i had to hang in there until it it rose otherwise was sitting on small loss hehe but was lucky to be in at around 1.3 and out at 2 on most trades...my only concern is that the 2mill cash on hand is very small considering the work needed so of course there wll be further raising of capital...i guess with other companies many of these small specs when they restructure it leaves the shareholder diluted and can easily create large losses...having said that anything can happen so best of luck to all holders



From what I can gather, this is the most amount of cash HCY's had for a while. 
The placement was well and truly oversubcribed.  Other companies with even less cash moving into the uranium field have done very well.  I'm hoping that HCY will do the same my friend.  Its time for a rethink.
DYOR


----------



## petee (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> From what I can gather, this is the most amount of cash HCY's had for a while.
> The placement was well and truly oversubcribed.  Other companies with even less cash moving into the uranium field have done very well.  I'm hoping that HCY will do the same my friend.  Its time for a rethink.
> DYOR



yea i hope so Greg..time will tell


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> yea i hope so Greg..time will tell



Hi Petee,

The results of the sampling program on the Lake Marmion Uranium Project are due out soon.  Should they be positive, the share price could go considerably higher.
By the way mate, I bought another 500,000 this afternoon, bringing my total to 3 million shares. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Someone just bought 2 million HCY at 1.8c in one go and it wasn't me.  That smacks of confidence.  
DYOR


----------



## petee (2 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Someone just bought 2 million HCY at 1.8c in one go and it wasn't me.  That smacks of confidence.
> DYOR



Hi Greg,
3million shares huh Greggy..??? good luck mate..what is ur average entry price.wish u well Greg..cheers


----------



## hector (2 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Someone just bought 2 million HCY at 1.8c in one go and it wasn't me.  That smacks of confidence.
> DYOR



Greggy,
Pretty happy with how today's buying went with 1.9c being the ask at several times. Looks like build up happening - but there's no way to hurry it up! Anyway, hopeful signs for those holding.


----------



## greggy (3 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> Hi Greg,
> 3million shares huh Greggy..??? good luck mate..what is ur average entry price.wish u well Greg..cheers



Hi Petee,

My average price on the 3 million that I've purchased during the week is 1.7c.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (3 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Greggy,
> Pretty happy with how today's buying went with 1.9c being the ask at several times. Looks like build up happening - but there's no way to hurry it up! Anyway, hopeful signs for those holding.



Hi Hector,

It seemed that whenever a seller came in at 1.8c that it was quickly taken out.  There were even sales at 1.9c in an overall weak market. I also noticed another serious buyer purchasing 2 million yesterday.  Maybe people are starting to buy in on the back of the imminent release of the sampling program results at its uranium project.  If the grades are high HCY could well go for a strong run.
I notice that VMS had a very strong run yesterday (up 13c to 59c). The MD there is also Mr Radonjic.  Mr Radonjic is a very smart operator and has done well for shareholders. 
DYOR


----------



## petee (8 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

looking sick now may go under under .016......keep smiling


----------



## greggy (8 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> looking sick now may go under under .016......keep smiling



Hi Petee,

HCY are currently trading at 1.7c/1.8c so for the moment I don't think they will go under 1.6c.  There is solid support at 1.6c and the results of its sampling program at its uranium project are not far away from being released.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Has anyone noticed that 5.2 million shares HCY has gone through at 1.9c in one hit during the past hour.  There must be some pretty serious buying going on.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Interesting comments on HCY-MRE's Bardoc Nickel JV from Minara Resources' Annual Report which has only recently come out:
"The Bardoc Joint Venture (MRE 51% earning up to 70%) intercepted low grade nickel sulphides over a wide interval in the western zone. The 
mineralised zone was tested for sulphide flotation potential with poor results. However, the joint venture remains encouraged by the presence of sulphides and will continue to explore the western zone and other anomalies."
IMO there's very little factored into the share price for the potential of this project. As said above, the JV remains encouraged by the presence of sulphides.  More drilling, funded by NRE, is about to take on this project as per HCY announcement on 27 Feb 07. Drilling may well have commenced already.     
DYOR


----------



## bigdog (13 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ann March 13
HCY 8:28 AM   Half Year Report 31 December 2006 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00702013
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070313/pdf/311f9h106gnrxl.pdf

Review and Results of Operations
The consolidated entity’s net loss for the half year was $199,158 (2005 loss = $174,931)
Review of Operations
In the previous 6 months the Economic Entity focused on the three high valued commodities of Uranium, Nickel and Copper within the Company’s portfolio of mineral assets. Firstly, the addition of new highly prospective Uranium tenure was applied for to create the Lake Marmion Uranium Project 130 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. Secondly, Halcyon as part of the Joint Venture with Minara Resources Ltd where Minara is earning up to 70% of the nickel rights on the Bardoc Project, located 50 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie, recommenced Nickel Sulphide exploration. Finally, the Company received drill results indicating potential new Copper zones at the Mount Pleasant Copper Project located 20 kilometres south of Bardoc.

Uranium
The Lake Marmion Uranium Project consists of 7 applications for exploration licenses covering an area of 343 km² of the Lake Marmion Tertiary drainage channel. The tenure contains drillholes from the 1980s with heavy mineral concentrates assaying up to 4,856ppm U3O8 within Tertiary channel material. The tenure is also adjacent to trench samples of the lake sediments taken in the 1970s which assayed up to 5,430ppm U3O8 and was supported by auger drill results of up to 800ppm U3O8. The project area is highly prospective for both uranium in surficial (near surface) deposits such as lake sediments and for the deeper palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium
mineralisation.

Nickel
The Bardoc Nickel Joint Venture with Minara Resources Ltd re-commenced exploration with drilling in the Number One Target Area having further tested the interpreted embayment (subsided position containing heavy minerals e.g. sulphides) feature on the basal contact and two off-hole conductors located along strike, and also by drilling a New Nickel Target further to the north with a coincidental electromagnetic (“EM”) anomaly and MMI (Mobile 

Metal
Ions)-M soil anomaly. No significant Nickel was intersected and re-interpretation of the data is in progress. In addition, after inconclusive Testwork on the Western Zone drill intersection (45 metres @ 0.5% Nickel, 0.05% Cobalt and 0.1% Copper from 21 metres) the Joint Venture has conducted an IP Survey over the main part of the Western Zone which has now highlighted a priority sulphide target area to be drill tested shortly.

Copper
Results from the previous drill program at the Mount Pleasant Copper Project may have delineated two new Copper Zones with one prospect returning Copper values of up to 3.61% Cu from drilling at the Old Mount Pleasant Copper Mine with supporting surface stockpile samples assaying up to 5.32% Cu. The other zone is a new fourth drill target area located a further 500m to the north-west with up to 0.38% Cu intersected near surface.  In the last 6 months the Company continued to review its 100% owned gold assets at the Bardoc Project for economic potential of the known gold prospects at the recent higher gold price of over A$800/oz.

Events after the Balance Sheet Date
On 29 January 2007, the Company announced the completion of the placement of 100m shares at 1.6 cents to raise A$1,600,000 as well as the issue of 25m options exercisable at 2 cents each on or before 31 December
2007.

Balance sheet
Cash and cash equivalents @ Dec 31 2006 $736,517   June 30 2006 $668,719


----------



## greggy (13 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ASX ann March 13
> HCY 8:28 AM   Half Year Report 31 December 2006
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00702013
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070313/pdf/311f9h106gnrxl.pdf
> ...



Thanks for the info Bigdog.  I was also hoping for an announcement on how the uranium project is going, but that will have to wait for another day I suppose.  
DYOR


----------



## gazelle (15 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Morrijo , I think you need to take a broad perspective on Halcyons emerging mineral interests and what strategies are being developed to bring the company into the production phase . the uranium programme constitutes only part of their overall operations and I think it will take a bit more than one uranium sample for Halcyon to cross the bar . Mid last year they commenced the copper programme sinking approx 20 holes with the best copper grade @ 3.61% . After the first round of drilling in mid 2006 it was suggested another 20 - 30 holes would be required to attain jorc status before moving into faesability studies in the last quarter of 2006 with a view towards having a stage one copper prouction system in process early in 2007 . 
With an estimated in ground value of 60MAU and associated gold and silver credits I would be interested in hearing a progress report on whether the recent round of tests will prove the possibility of copper concentrating economically so the Co can commence with the stage one start up operation that was detail mid last year in 2006 . In reading  the recent announcement it details another two targets at Mt Pleasant so I guess we will just have to wait for the next round of drilling and ascertain whether or not The Co can acheive jorc status based upon the results .


----------



## greggy (15 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				gazelle said:
			
		

> Morrijo , I think you need to take a broad perspective on Halcyons emerging mineral interests and what strategies are being developed to bring the company into the production phase . the uranium programme constitutes only part of their overall operations and I think it will take a bit more than one uranium sample for Halcyon to cross the bar . Mid last year they commenced the copper programme sinking approx 20 holes with the best copper grade @ 3.61% . After the first round of drilling in mid 2006 it was suggested another 20 - 30 holes would be required to attain jorc status before moving into faesability studies in the last quarter of 2006 with a view towards having a stage one copper prouction system in process early in 2007 .
> With an estimated in ground value of 60MAU and associated gold and silver credits I would be interested in hearing a progress report on whether the recent round of tests will prove the possibility of copper concentrating economically so the Co can commence with the stage one start up operation that was detail mid last year in 2006 . In reading  the recent announcement it details another two targets at Mt Pleasant so I guess we will just have to wait for the next round of drilling and ascertain whether or not The Co can acheive jorc status based upon the results .



Hi gazelle,

With the uranium sector having done so well, its no wonder HCY has also got involved.  The results of the sampling program at its uranium project are keenly awaited.  It seems to me lately that many companies that turn their attention to uranium get upgraded by the market.  Hence, this is part of the reason why I feel that HCY has been well and truly overlooked by the market.
One also has to remember that HCY also has (as you have mentioned gazelle) a promising copper project with a 1997 Non-JORC resource of 134,200 tonnes @ 4.32% Cu (~5,800 tonnes of Copper Metal) based on 49 percussion drill holes and 17 diamond drill holes for 4,600 metres of drilling. 
There is also the nickel JV with MRE at Bardoc where a further drilling program has been scheduled for Mar 07.
DYOR


----------



## gazelle (15 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi Greg . From a fundamental viewpoint it is somewhat difficult to estimate the current or forward valuation of the company based on the exploration data to date . A re rating of the company would probably be constructed around base reserve estimates  and other associated economic factors like extraction and haulage costs . With Halcyon becoming a multi commodity zone it opens up the existing potential within Bardoc and all we need is another 3M to thoroughly explore it . The occurence of ni within the bardoc project is sporadic and inconsistent in form which is proving elusive to locate a source of ni that has the potential to concentrate economically / silver swan was only 30m wide and hosted in excess of 2BAU of ni  , some of the drill targets are 50 - 100m wide and even operating within this narrow range can miss a potential high grade zone by a short distance , but drilling close rounds can be an expensive excercise and chew through funding rather quickly . silver swan has to forms of operation / the underground mine which has some very high %ni and the open cut which seems to average between .075% - .09% ni and is a profitable operation . 
To date halcyon has identified and drilled several priority targets and although they might have come close they have not been able to identify any areas where ni concentrates economically and due to the sporadic distribution of ni around bardoc I dont know whether their results to date would warrant an open pit ni operation or whether further extensive testing on top of the existing 3M is required to further delineate ni zones and test the high priority targets to see how the results compare against previous stats ?


----------



## greggy (16 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				gazelle said:
			
		

> Hi Greg . From a fundamental viewpoint it is somewhat difficult to estimate the current or forward valuation of the company based on the exploration data to date . A re rating of the company would probably be constructed around base reserve estimates  and other associated economic factors like extraction and haulage costs . With Halcyon becoming a multi commodity zone it opens up the existing potential within Bardoc and all we need is another 3M to thoroughly explore it . The occurence of ni within the bardoc project is sporadic and inconsistent in form which is proving elusive to locate a source of ni that has the potential to concentrate economically / silver swan was only 30m wide and hosted in excess of 2BAU of ni  , some of the drill targets are 50 - 100m wide and even operating within this narrow range can miss a potential high grade zone by a short distance , but drilling close rounds can be an expensive excercise and chew through funding rather quickly . silver swan has to forms of operation / the underground mine which has some very high %ni and the open cut which seems to average between .075% - .09% ni and is a profitable operation .
> To date halcyon has identified and drilled several priority targets and although they might have come close they have not been able to identify any areas where ni concentrates economically and due to the sporadic distribution of ni around bardoc I dont know whether their results to date would warrant an open pit ni operation or whether further extensive testing on top of the existing 3M is required to further delineate ni zones and test the high priority targets to see how the results compare against previous stats ?



Hi gazelle,

Further drilling is planned for the Bardoc Nickel JV for Mar 07.  It will be interesting to see how they go.  
DYOR


----------



## gazelle (19 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I wouldnt be getting to expectant Greg. Just bear in mind they have already chewed through approx 3M in exploration capital over roughly three years and so far they not been able to pinpoint a zone where ni is shown to concentrate economically. They have utilised the expertise of Sarah Dowling (ex csiro) and to date it would appear they have conducted a reasonably thorough overview of Bardoc. We are now in the 12th hour and my expectations remain somewhat neutral.


----------



## greggy (20 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				gazelle said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be getting to expectant Greg. Just bear in mind they have already chewed through approx 3M in exploration capital over roughly three years and so far they not been able to pinpoint a zone where ni is shown to concentrate economically. They have utilised the expertise of Sarah Dowling (ex csiro) and to date it would appear they have conducted a reasonably thorough overview of Bardoc. We are now in the 12th hour and my expectations remain somewhat neutral.



There has been increased support of late for HCY.  I notice that one trader purcjhased 4.9 million in one hit today.  Volume for the day was over 8 million and the share price finished up at 1.9c.  In a recent announcement Mr Radonjic, MD of HCY, stated that the JV partners remain fully committed to the project.  There remains a number of targetys yet to be tested. MRE has already spent $2.1 million on it and further drilling is planned.  If MRE wasn't optimistic then it wouldn't continue to waste money on the project.  You seem pretty negative about HCY and I have noticed that all 3 of your posts on this forum have been on HCY.  Thats fine, but I disagree with your assessment.  What you've overlooked is the fact that HCY has 3 interesting projects, anyone of which has the potential to be a company maker although its still  very early days.  Considering HCY's low market cap and recent significant boost in cash levels, and to top it off Mr Radonjic as MD, I feel that this is a overlooked company with potential.  Only time will tell if this proves to be the case.   Any other opinions out there?
DYOR


----------



## INORE (20 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

my post was....something like YAY Greggy....whatever


my thoughts that HCY are a little too quiet...i've followed HCY for ages now and made some cash but would be hesitant to get some more unless a good announcement came out....Any of their projects could go either way i feel.....I used to hold a few million HCY stocks waiting for the BIG announcement....actually I think i first started trading HCY when they were at an all time High of 3.5c...luckily i didnt buy too many back then..i still hold but nothing really surprises me on this stock...all the best Greggy


----------



## petee (20 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> There has been increased support of late for HCY.  I notice that one trader purcjhased 4.9 million in one hit today.  Volume for the day was over 8 million and the share price finished up at 1.9c.  In a recent announcement Mr Radonjic, MD of HCY, stated that the JV partners remain fully committed to the project.  There remains a number of targetys yet to be tested. MRE has already spent $2.1 million on it and further drilling is planned.  If MRE wasn't optimistic then it wouldn't continue to waste money on the project.  You seem pretty negative about HCY and I have noticed that all 3 of your posts on this forum have been on HCY.  Thats fine, but I disagree with your assessment.  What you've overlooked is the fact that HCY has 3 interesting projects, anyone of which has the potential to be a company maker although its still  very early days.  Considering HCY's low market cap and recent significant boost in cash levels, and to top it off Mr Radonjic as MD, I feel that this is a overlooked company with potential.  Only time will tell if this proves to be the case.   Any other opinions out there?
> DYOR



hi Greggy,the last trade of the day was the 47000shares at 1.9..all the rest were at 1.7 and 1.8 so seems someone wanting t just get the stock up for the day on very minimal volume..the projects they have are really far from being company makers if at all and i think a dillution of capital would be needed if this company was to attract decent support...i still hold some but really i think ill sell if there is another upswing..goodluck Greggy


----------



## gazelle (20 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Perhaps they might come good in the future ? I dont know ? 
Targetting Ni is a very difficult and precise operation requiring a great deal of exploration capital to test and evaluate targets . The JV with Minarra places halcyon in a sound financial position to capitalise on any exploration success that may arise through ( any )  ni or  gold hits . There is every possibility that this recent round of drilling might locate or indicate the presence of a high grade ni zone and as we have seen so frequently before it could turn out to be an insignificant round of drilling that is not worthy of market release . ( such is the business of mineral exploration ) To date I have gone through eight sets of car tyres watching and monitoring this stock and my position remains neutral . They have used the services of Sarah Dowling who is ex csiro geological scientist and whilst they have made solid progress is delineating and prioritising targets for further exploration to date they have not been able to extend any further on their activities and achieve  their initial objectives  which was to locate an economically viable ni zone with a view towards an open pit operation . hopefully the pending drill results will be in line with the companies initaial expectations and support such an operation however at present time they are still an under capitalised and under resourced exploration outfit . although that could change rather quickly . 
I dont wear rose tinted glasses .


----------



## INORE (22 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Thursday 22 March 2007
Ref: 606/134
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4 Exchange Centre
20 Bridge Street
Sydney NSW 2000
SURFACE SAMPLES CONFIRM LAKE MARMION’S POTENTIAL TO HOST
URANIUM
The Directors of Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) are pleased to announce that the Company has
received positive indications that the Lake Marmion Uranium Project (located ~130kms north of
Kalgoorlie in Western Australia) could host surficial (near surface) Uranium deposits. Surface
samples from initial sampling programs have returned up to 140ppm U3O8 with several samples
assaying over 100ppm U3O8.
Halcyon considers these results as significant with newly stated resources of surficial Uranium
deposits in Western Australia using 100ppm U3O8 as the economic cut-off grade about nine months
ago when the price was less than US$45/lb U3O8, today the price is double that at US$91/lb U3O8.
The company expects the first main tenement (ELA29/634-area of 208 km²) in the 100% owned
project (total of 343km²) to be granted next month, allowing an Aircore drilling program to
commence soon after to further test the better surface sample sites.
The sample sites (see attached map) where selected on the basis of the highest uranium radiometric
values taken during previous aeromagnetic surveys over the tenure. Each sample site was scanned
with a scintillometer (a scientific instrument used to measure radioactivity) and samples were taken
where the highest readings were generated at the site.
The surface sampling program will continue on the Lake Marmion Uranium Project over the coming
months on the non-granted tenure until the ground becomes available for either immediate drill testing
of surficial uranium target areas or geophysical surveys to better define the palaeochannel system
prior to drill testing for palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium mineralisation.
The Lake Marmion Uranium Project is highly prospective for palaeochannel/sedimentary type
uranium deposits (e.g.: Mulga Rocks -10.8 Million tonnes @ 1,400ppm U3O8) and uranium in
surficial (near surface) deposits hosted in calcrete (e.g.: Lake Maitland -32.7 Million tonnes @
300ppm U3O8) and/or lake sediments.
Level 2, 45 Richardson Street PO Box 568
West Perth WA 6005 West Perth WA 6872
Tel: +61 8 9481 2433 Fax: +61 8 9322 5907 Website: www.halcyongroup.com.au
Kind regards
HALCYON GROUP LIMITED
Andrew Radonjic
MANAGING DIRECTOR
Tel: +61 8 9481 2433


----------



## gazelle (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The recent Uranium announcement looks promising and this recent uranium  acquistion should add value to the company further on down the track once their uranium targets and potential scope of the project becomes a bit more detailed , however I am still puzzled after approx 10 mths why the board has not been able to further delineate or calculate the possibility of halcyon hosting a jorc compliant copper reserve . I understand they have multiple projects on the board and with Andrew as MD and chief operator alternating between vms & hcy and allocating an equal work ethic between the two  would be somewhat difficult  . The position and or advancement of the copper project has been under review for quite some time 

 HCY - High Grade Copper Mineralisation - Mr Andrew Radonjic, MD/Executive Director Interview Thu, 25 May 2006 
2:00PM 
http://www.brr.com.au/event/HCY/931/11243


----------



## petee (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

IMHO this announcement was again typical hot air and the market agreed...no U at all yet and a 100mill placement at 1.6..hmmm lets see where to from here


----------



## gazelle (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Ouch . that looks painful and could result in concussion .  The question you should be asking is " how is the 1.6M being proportinately allocated between  the projects "  As the ni programme is funded through minarra with hcy maintaining a   30% interest  this leaves an allocation of 1.6M for the uranium and copper project . In the overall sceme of things it is not a great deal of money and I wonder if  some of the money is being spent on bringing the copper project up to spec to meet jorc compliance as " detailed approx 9 mths " ago . having said this they are doing quite well with the limited resources and capital they have .


----------



## greggy (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				gazelle said:
			
		

> The recent Uranium announcement looks promising and this recent uranium  acquistion should add value to the company further on down the track once their uranium targets and potential scope of the project becomes a bit more detailed , however I am still puzzled after approx 10 mths why the board has not been able to further delineate or calculate the possibility of halcyon hosting a jorc compliant copper reserve . I understand they have multiple projects on the board and with Andrew as MD and chief operator alternating between vms & hcy and allocating an equal work ethic between the two  would be somewhat difficult  . The position and or advancement of the copper project has been under review for quite some time
> 
> HCY - High Grade Copper Mineralisation - Mr Andrew Radonjic, MD/Executive Director Interview Thu, 25 May 2006
> 2:00PM
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/HCY/931/11243



I feel that the results of the uranium sampling program were disappointing and have since sold all my shares.  I made a very small profit on the transaction, having averaged down when the price fell as low as 1.5c.  Good luck to existing shareholders, but I really thought that if the results had been better, the HCY share price may well have responded accordingly.  I have used the proceeds to help pay for 3 million share purchase in RMG.
DYOR


----------



## hector (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi greggy,
I sold out after the cyclone went through, recalling that getting on to Lake Marmion was a problem after rains in past seasons. I got out a bit hurriedly though, I should have waited for 1.9c. Good luck with RMG.


----------



## greggy (23 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Hi greggy,
> I sold out after the cyclone went through, recalling that getting on to Lake Marmion was a problem after rains in past seasons. I got out a bit hurriedly though, I should have waited for 1.9c. Good luck with RMG.



Thanks mate.  RMG's management has an excellent reputation and therein lies the opportunity. 
As for HCY, I thought it would give shareholders the opportunity  for a very profitable quick turnaround. Sadly, the uranium results were disappointing IMO and hence my reason to sell. 
DYOR


----------



## petee (25 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



greggy said:


> Thanks mate.  RMG's management has an excellent reputation and therein lies the opportunity.
> As for HCY, I thought it would give shareholders the opportunity  for a very profitable quick turnaround. Sadly, the uranium results were disappointing IMO and hence my reason to sell.
> DYOR




I think u did the right thing Greggy..HCY go nowhere but the future of RMG is about to start and the management team look really excellent..I'm in too..goodluck petee and greggy hehe


----------



## greggy (26 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



petee said:


> I think u did the right thing Greggy..HCY go nowhere but the future of RMG is about to start and the management team look really excellent..I'm in too..goodluck petee and greggy hehe



Hi Petee,
I really thought that HCY would have been re-rated with any positive uranium results.  Unfortunately this wasn't to be.  Hence, my exit and now into RMG.
DYOR


----------



## petee (26 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



greggy said:


> Hi Petee,
> I really thought that HCY would have been re-rated with any positive uranium results.  Unfortunately this wasn't to be.  Hence, my exit and now into RMG.
> DYOR




hi greggy..well the market always knows b4 we do and the U results werent anything really...HCY has to really do something about its capitalisation(ie reconstruction of capital)IMO and then maybe it can move...its been a good trader but need to buy in at .013 or .014 for decent profit...goodluck


----------



## greggy (28 March 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



petee said:


> hi greggy..well the market always knows b4 we do and the U results werent anything really...HCY has to really do something about its capitalisation(ie reconstruction of capital)IMO and then maybe it can move...its been a good trader but need to buy in at .013 or .014 for decent profit...goodluck




Hi Petee,

I actually liked the fact that there are so many shares on issue.  It males it easier to get in and out of a stock.  
DYOR


----------



## INORE (22 June 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Anyone know when the Uranium drill results are due out?  Volume up today...i noticed one order of 5 million shares trade...SP been sitting at this 1.6 - 1.8c level for a long time now....

There was talk on HC about some lady that researches specky stocks and HCY was in her top 20 for breakout potential....Has anyone got any more info on this?


----------



## bigdog (22 June 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



INORE said:


> Anyone know when the Uranium drill results are due out?  Volume up today...i noticed one order of 5 million shares trade...SP been sitting at this 1.6 - 1.8c level for a long time now....
> 
> There was talk on HC about some lady that researches specky stocks and HCY was in her top 20 for breakout potential....Has anyone got any more info on this?




Perhaps reason for volume increase was ASX ann today

HCY   $0.02    +$0.003  +17.65% 47,756,313 shares $892,833 @ 22-Jun 15:54:25 

22/06/2007  KAL's ann: Norseman Gold Project Gathers Momentum 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00732391

22 June 2007
NORSEMAN GOLD PROJECT GATHERS MOMENTUM
Highlights
• Receives $1.75 million cash from sale of uranium assets
• Agrees to sale of Siberia Project to Halcyon Group
• Significant cash realised to fund exploration of the Norseman Gold Project
Kalgoorlie-Boulder Resources Limited (the “Company”) is pleased to announce the receipt of $1.75 million cash pursuant to the sale of its uranium and related assets to Burey Gold Limited (“Burey Gold”).

The sale also involves the receipt of 2 million freely tradeable Burey Gold shares. These shares are expected to be received in the near future, subject to any necessary consents and approvals.

The Company has also agreed the sale of its 100% owned Siberia Project to Halcyon Group Limited (“Halcyon”) for $45,000 plus a royalty.

The sale of the Company’s uranium assets and the Siberia Project represent important components of the Company’s new strategic focus on its 1.23 million ounce Norseman Gold Project.

The agreements deliver $1.795 million in cash for the Company to bolster its cash reserves. These funds, and the expected cash flow from the final milling of ore from the Jackpot Mine, position the Company strongly for the aggressive exploration drilling programme now underway at the Norseman Gold Project.

The Siberia Project covers tenements M24/646, 802, 807, 808, 839 and 863 and P24/3506 and 3507. The Siberia Project sale agreement provides for Halcyon to pay the Company $45,000 (plus GST) and for Halcyon to pay a royalty of $1 per tonne of gold bearing ore mined and treated as well as a 1% net smelter royalty on all nickel and base metals produced from the Siberia Project tenements.


----------



## Nifty (22 June 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY gets a speeding ticket ! IMO that is ridiculous,these small number stocks quite often fluctuate a couple of points,and of course the volume would be high 
trading at 0.17 Not a CDU happening here.Market is cetainly on a hair trigger lately


----------



## 1trader (9 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Has anyone got news on this share? Why has been there been heavy turnover?  Does anyone know about the Norseman project?


----------



## bigdog (12 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX announcement today
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070712/pdf/313dyhmlcnrtzx.pdf

SP has been increasing over past days!!
Today HCY   $0.029    +$0.002  +7.41% with a high of $0.032  43,963,829 shares $1,300,174 @ 12-Jul 16:10:18 

REVIVAL!!!!!!!

*NEW MD TO LEAD HALCYON REVIVAL*
ASX Announcement & Media Release
12 July 2007

Halcyon Group Limited has launched a revival strategy with the appointment of experienced operations manager Iggy Tan as the Company’s Managing Director.

Chairman of the Perth-based junior explorer, Craig Readhead says Mr Tan will implement major changes to the Company’s direction.

“The recruitment is a key step in the Company’s plan to take a more direct role in nickel exploration and production” he said “He will be a great asset for Halcyon - a proven performer with marketing and business development experience who will give us leadership as we aim to move from exploration to mining and production”, said Mr Readhead.

Mr Tan has worked with SCM Chemicals, Sons of Gwalia, Westlime, Iluka Resources, Imdex Minerals and Metals X. 

His responsibilities have included the commissioning and operations management of several significant mining and processing projects in Western Australia.

His latest role was Executive General Manager of Metals X Limited, a Tin and Nickel mining and exploration company.

He was General Manager Operations for Iluka Resources’ most productive mineral sands operations at Eneabba, and Geraldton from 2000`to 2004 During his time at Iluka, he won the Prime Minister’s Community and Business Partnership award for industry commitment to local communities in WA.

Mr Tan is a former Chairman of the Western Australian Chamber of Minerals and Energy’s Murchison Regional Council.

Mr Readhead said the Company will look to develop an exciting growth strategy based around nickel exploration and production.

Current Managing Director Andrew Radonjic, will hand over the reins of the company this week and remain on the Halcyon Board as Non Executive Director. Mr Radonjic was instrumental in building the mineral exploration assets of the junior exploration company based on his extensive knowledge of the geology and prospectivity of the regions targeted by Halcyon. This work combined with the Company’s exploration database formed the basis of the Company’s Bardoc, Lake Marmion and Mount Pleasant projects.

Mr Readhead said that Mr Radonjic’s commitment and dedication to Halcyon’s establishment had provided an excellent
platform for development.


----------



## bigdog (12 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX speeding ticket for HCY

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070712/pdf/313f4qjlc8yvl9.pdf

the company is not aware of any information !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ang (12 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

150M shares traded in 5 days price increase from 2.4 to 3.2 cents in the same period, this is not the type of movement in a stock that is due for the appointment of a new CEO. This is a smoke screan, waiting for the real good news or what does the announcement not say is what the new CEO brings to the comapny, which will be the next announcment. If my broker has got a target of 5 cents on this one in the next month there must be something else, anyone got any ideas??
kind regards
Ang


----------



## CDG (22 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

For Inore,
"There was talk on HC about some lady that researches specky stocks and HCY was in her top 20 for breakout potential....Has anyone got any more info on this?"

I'm brand new to this site, just seen your message. 
The "lady" will be Cath Davey who does a piece for InvestorWeb. Purely chart-based stuff. In May she produced a list of her top twenty "penny dreadfuls/wonderfuls". HCY was one of those. "close above 2.8c .... preliminary bullish sign. Close above 4.5c ...confirm big mover status. With all time highs above $2 the future could be amazing for this stock".

cheers


----------



## INORE (23 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



CDG said:


> For Inore,
> "There was talk on HC about some lady that researches specky stocks and HCY was in her top 20 for breakout potential....Has anyone got any more info on this?"
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, just seen your message.
> ...




Thanks CDG...i see HCY is consolidating in the mid twenties which may make it a good time to buy allthough i'm not sure if the volume has been up there...trouble with HCY is they allways chase the latest trend in mining...so it seems hard to make a good point to buy them cos they dont seem to be building up exploration just jumping from one mineral to the next....i wouldnt mind a little wager that their next move may be into iron ore as its the flavour of the month...

(not holding)


----------



## bigdog (31 July 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Two ASX ann today

Current SP  HCY   	$0.028  	   	  +$0.001   	  +3.70% high of   	 $0.028 and low of  	 $0.026  	 6,228,671 shares  	 $168,950  	@ 31-Jul 15:00:42


31/07/2007 Fourth Quarter Activities Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00744002

SIGNIFICANT EVENTS DURING QUARTER

Halcyon launches revival strategy with the appointment of a new Managing Director, Mr Iggy Tan an experienced operations manager in the WA resources sector
New management team will implement major changes to the Company’s direction
Company will look to develop an exciting growth strategy based around nickel exploration and production
The main tenement at the Lake Marmion Uranium Project (208 km²) 130 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie has been granted. The Company has commissioned a gravity survey and a surface sampling program both of which are due to commence shortly

On July 12 the Company embarked on a revival strategy with the appointment of a new Managing Director to implement a more direct role in Nickel exploration and production.

Activities during the past quarter continued to focus on the high valued commodities of Uranium (+A$320,000/t), Nickel (+A$39,000/t) and Gold (+A$770/oz) within the company’s portfolio of mineral assets. The program focused on three key projects –
- the grant of the main tenement at the Lake Marmion Uranium Project 130 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia,
- a re-evaluation of priority nickel sulphide targets on the Bardoc project 50 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie as part of the joint venture with Minara Resources Ltd earning up to 70% of the project nickel rights,
- interesting gold results from the Nickel Sulphide drilling program at the Bardoc Project.

31/07/2007 Fourth Quarter Cashflow Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00744001

Cash at end of quarter $1,359,000


----------



## bigdog (2 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

SP and volume are looking very good today with high of $0.032 (up 23%)

*Currently HCY SP is up 19.23% today * 
HCY   	$0.031  	   	  +$0.005   	  +19.23%   	 with high of $0.032  	and low $0.027  	 18,833,097 shares $555,097 @ 	 02-Aug 12:05:50


----------



## 1trader (2 August 2007)

*The Halcyon revival is happening thanks to infrastructure!*

Halcyon is a terrific share..Ive been watching this share for over a year. And i bought in a 2.3 cents..Not only they have a abundant amount of resources, what got me, when I closely examined this company, is that the tenement is directly on a railway line..This is great if they have a JV with Minara. Infrastructure is very important when you have a mine as many junior explorer mining companies  have nothing to stand on.  Question which much been answered ?
How are you going to get workers out to your mining property?
How are you going to accomodate them, and how are you going to freight the Ore?..These questions have been already answered with their tenement being so close to Kalgoorlie..The turnover is increasing and its quite possible their could be a nice big breakout...Watch this space.


----------



## bigdog (3 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Halcyon Group is on the move today again currently up 23%

Reached high of $0.038 today

 HCY   	$0.037  	   	  +$0.007   	  +23.33%   	high of $0.038  and low of	 $0.032  	 39,673,752  shares	 $1,381,782  	 03-Aug 14:24:34


----------



## bigdog (7 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ann today

HCY   $0.035    -$0.005  -12.50% high of  $0.039  $0.033  37,760,187 shares $1,361,545  @ 07-Aug 13:16:36 

*07/08/2007  Halcyon Acquires Uranium-Nickel Project *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00746272

*Highlights*
• Halcyon acquires Goongarrie East Project, expanding the Company’s uranium and nickel interests in the Goldfields region

• The 366 km² tenement area, acquired from Monarch Gold Mining Company Ltd, is adjacent to the Halcyon’s Lake Marmion Uranium Project

• The area is prospective for palaeochannel/sedimentary type uranium mineralization

• In addition, the Goongarrie East Project contains the interpreted northern extension of the ultramafic belt that hosts the Black Swan/Silver Swan Nickel Sulphide Deposits

The Company acquired 100% of 318 km² of the tenement (all of which is granted) from Monarch Gold Mining Company Ltd for the sum of $50,000 (plus GST) and a 2% Net Smelter Royalty on mineral production. Halcyon recently applied for the remaining 48 km² of the tenement.


----------



## iam_dominic (8 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hey i just came across something, and thought i would post it up.. 

its from the TOP 20 list of DRAGON MOUNTAIN GOLD LIMITED (DMG)
a gold exploration company just released to the ASX last week...and what do u know sitting in at position 18 is HCY!! WOOoo

RANK                                               UNITS        %I/C
18th   HALCYON GROUP LIMITED         1,232,560      0.76 

and released at 40c a share, it seems HCY were willing to invest ~$500,000 

might i add i hold both


----------



## 1trader (9 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Halcyon have upcoming drillings results around Norseman. Should be interesting! This area is abundant in gold.


----------



## zt3000 (21 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Announcement

"Expands Assets in World Class Nickel Laterite Province"

Was having a look, they have some interesting projects coming up and IMO were probably begining to move when the markets started to take correction.

Will be interesting to see what happens now


----------



## bigdog (21 August 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

21/08/2007	Expands Assets in World Class Nickel Laterite Province
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00750417

HALCYON EXPANDS ASSETS IN WORLD CLASS NICKEL LATERITE PROVINCE

*Highlights*
• Halcyon Group has acquired nickel rights at Siberia, in WA’s Eastern Goldfields, building on the Company’s nickel interests in the region
• The area is part of the highly prospective Nickel Laterite Walter Williams Formation
• Halcyon’s new holdings are adjacent to former WMC tenements and along strike to the Norilsk Cawse Nickel Operation
• Drilling will commence within the month as part of an extensive exploration program


Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX: HCY) has acquired the nickel rights at Siberia, 70 kilometres north, northwest of Kalgoorlie, from Monarch Gold Mining Company Ltd (ASX: MOR).

The Company will begin drilling the prospect next month as part of the Company’s strategy to take a more significant role in nickel exploration and production in the area.


----------



## 1trader (10 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Halcyon have rebounded nicely with stronger mineral prices particularly with gold now over 701 bucks an ounce..Its heading into new stronger territory..Uranium stocks should rise with this new deal with Putin and Japan now seeking to secure their own agreement. Its interesting to note that they are building 32 Nuclear reactors as we speak with another 288 around the world planned. The outlook for Uranium prices is definately Bullish.. Im certainly holding onto HALCY with this mining boom..Would be good to see them present at the Mining Investment seminar in Sydney this weekend..

:band


----------



## bigdog (11 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX today

HCY  	9:55 AM  	   	Request for Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00757971


----------



## INORE (12 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

any one have any ideas on what this trading halt might be about?  would be nice to have been a holder of this but i unfortunately sold some time ago...last week they got down to .026 and now theres a buy order sittin at .05...


----------



## bigdog (12 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

We should all know what the ANN is before 10:00 AM tomorrow!!
-- stay tuned
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Trading halt advised the ANN to be issued no later than commencement of trading Sept 13 Thursday
HCY 9:55 AM Request for Trading Halt
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsID=00757971
.-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting to run out of cash -- 
31/07/2007 Fourth Quarter Cashflow Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00744001
Cash at end of quarter $1,359,000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Buyers waiting with Indicative Price: 0.038 at Close today (Westpac Broking)
BUYERS  ----- SELLERS
Quantity 	Price 	  	Price 	Quantity 	
229,000 	0.050 	 	0.035 	168,519 	
200,000 	0.045 	 	0.036 	700,000 	
.25,000 	0.042 	0.037 	1,880,926 	
.50,000 	0.041 	0.038 	1,023,333 	
704,251 	0.040 	 	0.039 	1,550,000 	
256,500 	0.039 	0.040 	3,693,475 	
1,679,054 	0.038 		0.041 	572,258 	
2,583,514 	0.037 	 	0.042 	780,000 	
900,000 	0.036 	 	0.043 	990,000 	
1,067,384 	0.035 		0.044 	900,000
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Understand that the new MD, will make a presentation at next Saturdays AMEC conference in Sydney!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nickel seems to the flavor currently at HCY!!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bring on tomorrow's ANN and the HCY SP
---------------------------------------------------------------------
The weather forecast must be blue skies somewhere in Australia!!


----------



## bigdog (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

NATIONAL INVESTOR BRIEFING SYDNEY
Saturday 15th September 2007 | 8:30am | Sydney Harbour Marriott Hotel

FEATURING COMPANY
PRESENTATIONS FROM:
• Image Resources NL (ASX: IMA)
*• Halcyon Group Limited (ASX: HCY)*
• Mithril Resources Limited (ASX: MTH)
• Mincor Resources NL (ASX: MCR)
• Equigold NL (ASX: EQI)
• Intec Limited (ASX: INL)

*9.10 – 9.35am Halycon Group NL Presentation and Investor Question Time*

*For Sydney siders wishing to attend, admittance is FREE but must be completed today.*

Registration form available : http://www.halcyongroup.com.au/home.php


----------



## bigdog (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ann
HCY  	9:53 AM  	Mineral Rights Heads of Agreement
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00758758

There are lots of buyers lined up for trading today!!!!
Company Trading Status: Pre-Open   	Indicative Price: 0.039

13 September 2007
HALCYON PLANS FIRST PRODUCTION BASED ON NICKEL MINERALS RIGHTS HEADS OF AGREEMENT

*Highlights*
• Halcyon has announced a mineral rights heads of agreement expected to establish the Company as a nickel producer
• The Agreement will give Halcyon the right to develop, mine, process and sell a total of 140,000 tonnes of nickel metal
• The potential for this project is significant and will be a company maker for Halcyon
• Halcyon is commissioning a feasibility study into plans to mine laterite nickel for sale to local nickel producers from early 2008
• Staged development plan to Heap / Atmospheric Leach nickel extraction
• The Agreement is subject to shareholder approval


----------



## bigdog (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Buyers lined up

BUYERS  
Quantity 	Price 	  	
.300,000 	0.071 	
.330,000 	0.070 	
..75,000 	0.061 	
.135,000 	0.060 	
	1,000,000 	0.052 	
 	1,000,000 	0.051 	
 	1,004,000 	0.050 	
.688,223 	0.045 	
.225,000 	0.042 	
 	1,358,000 	0.041


----------



## bigdog (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The market liked todays announcement up 35%

HCY   	0.046  	  0.012   	  35.29%   	high of 0.046 55,595,235 shares 	$2,402,403  @	13-Sep 10:28:57 AM


----------



## porkpie324 (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

The thing i'm not sure on is how many zillion shares will be on issue, over 200 mil gone through today. porkpie


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

There is 500 Mill shares already on issue with the new total been about 1,300,000,000 after exercise of free oppies. At 4 c thats a market cap of $52.

Lets say 125000 tonnes of nickle at a conservative price of $25000 per tonne = about $3.125 Bill lets say they get 10% return on that after costs thats just over $300 Mill Profit. 

$ 300 Mill over 1.3 bill shares is a share price of about $0.24 ?

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Also they have just aquired the tennemant next door which seems to have potentially good reserves. 

If they can indeed gets things up and running at this place by early 2008 we could be on a winner i hold small portion for prob 12-18 months depending.

Any thoughts?


----------



## porkpie324 (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Thanks KK, looks like you bought in about the same time as I did at 1.4c, if they get to .24c as you suggest thats a good little earner, porkpie


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

hahahahaha yeah wish I had bought at that price : more like mid 4c 

But as I said its a 12 month play at least for me.


----------



## greenfs (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

This is what my broker had to say...

Halcyon – nickel agreement.  Without being able to have a good look at this it strikes me as very speculative and more money would have be put in (unclear as to input by other party agreement).  They have about $1.3m only left in cash.  It seems a long way down the track as drilling has not commenced.  It was acquired for $275,000 only which is chicken feed and why would the former owner sell for such a small amount if the tenement has enormous potential.  It is also ‘laterite’ nickel which is much harder to process than ‘suphuride’ which JBM has. (JBM currently almost $16.50 with takeover talks in London).  Don’t know the cost of extracting laterite or the method they will use, but Minara had to build a $1bn plant and adjust part to get the technology working properly

Regards


----------



## Kalmsg (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

I thought the idea was to just dig it up and supply it to nickel producers.

They do the processing.  Halcyon digs it up and ships it to them and they each get a cut of the results.

Plus they have the uranium and gold tenements as well.


----------



## 1trader (13 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Im sure (Minara) Murrin Murrin will be producing the Laterite up the road, their new  leaching should reduce process costs even further.Interesting to note HCY already have a JV with Minara with on their Bardoc Tenement with a rich Nickel sulphide grade at 3.0%. (very respectable) of around 35,000 tonnes. This is only one part of their entry strategy, Im sure a focus on gold will be next after things are up and running 

Carn the Halcy! If anyone goes to Sydney to see the Conference..Can they do a posting? Would be interesting

Bring it on.:chainsaw:


----------



## ceegee (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Halcyon ann name change and consolidation.

Share consolidation 1:10:confused
How does that work? If every 10 shares becomes 1, does that mena the share price multiplies by ten

Is this a good thing?

C


----------



## bigdog (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



ceegee said:


> Halcyon ann name change and consolidation.
> 
> Share consolidation 1:10:confused
> How does that work? If every 10 shares becomes 1, does that mena the share price multiplies by ten
> ...




ASX ann states:
Consolidation of Capital Structure
The Company is also planning a capital restructure that will enable it to pursue the objective of becoming a nickel producer. To achieve this, the Company will consolidate its existing securities on a 1:10 basis which means that every 10 existing shares will be consolidated into 1 share. Accordingly, the Company’s existing shares on issue of 658,066,307 will be reduced to 65,806,630. In addition, every 10 existing options will be consolidated into 1 option and the exercise price of each option will be multiplied by a factor of 10.

4/09/2007	HALCYON NAME CHANGE AND CAPITAL RESTRUCTURE
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00759196
Highlights
• Halcyon Group Limited is planning a change of name to Nickelore Limited and a consolidation of capital on a 1:10 basis
• The change will reflect the Company’s plans to move into nickel mining and processing
• The capital restructure should allow the Company to price future capital raisings at an appropriate pricing level as it seeks to finance the development of the Canegrass Mineral Rights acquisition


----------



## INORE (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

in theory does this mean that if
i have 100,000 shares that are currently valued at $0.03 = $3000
after the change
i will only have 10,000 shares hopefully valued at $0.30 = $3000

is this a kinda inflation cutting exercise???  Does it just give the perception that the company is better valued when in fact its the same?


----------



## bigdog (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*



INORE said:


> in theory does this mean that if
> i have 100,000 shares that are currently valued at $0.03 = $3000
> after the change
> i will only have 10,000 shares hopefully valued at $0.30 = $3000
> ...




You now have 100,000 shares and will be reduced 10 times to 10,000 shares at the date of consolidation of capital.
-- the SP to be determined by the market.
-- at the date of consolidation of capital, one would expect the SP would increase ball park 10 times!

ASX ann states: 
Accordingly, the Company’s existing shares on issue of 658,066,307 will be reduced to 65,806,630


----------



## porkpie324 (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Going by the trading after the announcement and todays trading I think HCY will be under pressure after the consolidation, so I quit half my holding.porkpie


----------



## bigdog (14 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ann today

14/09/2007	 	AMEC National Investor Briefing Sydney 15 Sep 07
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00759401

The PPT presentation looks impressive!
-- be interested to read media articles if covered
-- members, please post feedback if you attend tomorrow!

AMEC National Investor Briefing Sydney
Saturday 15 September 2007
“A Revival Story”
Presented by
Iggy Tan
Managing Director


----------



## Kalmsg (22 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi Gentlemen

I when to the Halcyon presentation. They will be digging up the ore with nickel in January 2008 sometime. 

Also Iggy stated that at a certain point in time they will be processing the nickel ore themselves using the cheaper and longer method with the acid. eg ore sits in solution for 300 to 400 days before it is extracted as concentrate.

He basically said there were about 4 methods of extracting the nickel from the ore and they would be using the first method that has been used for years and is the cheapest method. ( this sort of went over my head a bit ) 

The uranium tenements are looking good and a spin off company is in the wind with Halcyon holding a certain percentage eg 20 to 30%.

All the gold tenements and holdings in other companies will remain. He was adamant that they hold on to the gold as he believe it would hit 2000 us at some point in future time. 

Sorry about my late reply


----------



## greenfs (22 September 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

If gold reaches USD2,000 in my lifetime, I think that we may as well all go home as it will mean the USD has depreciated big time. This would mean that the yanks are finished and the chinese would be ruling the world.

Hopefully, you meant USD1,000.


----------



## bigdog (2 October 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

HCY SP  today $0.034 is up 	  +$0.003   	  +9.68% 	 2,934,098 shares 	 $97,071  @ 	 02-Oct 10:06:23

ASX ANN today
02/10/2007	Resource Statement - Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00765466

*Highlights*
• An Inferred Mineral Resource of 28 Mt grading 0.7% Ni, 0.05% Co (at a 0.5% Ni cut-off) for tenements M24/290 and M24/39
• Equivalent to 196,000 t Ni metal resource
• Halcyon acquired mineral rights to 140,000 t Ni metal (equivalent to 20 Mt grading 0.7% Ni) apply to tenements M24/290 and M24/39
• Designated tenements contain enough resource to cover the Halcyon mineral rights requirements

Halcyon Group Limited (ASX:HCY) is pleased to announce the Mineral Resource Statement of its Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project (CNCP), (tenements M24/290 and M24/39) covering an area of 15.4 km² of the highly prospective Walter Williams Formation, located 70 kilometres north west of Kalgoorlie.

The company recently announced a heads of agreement for the major acquisition of mineral rights which will allow Halcyon to develop, mine, process and sell a total of 140,000 tonnes of nickel (equivalent to 20 Mt @ 0.7% Ni) as laterite nickel, beneficiated laterite nickel or processed nickel.

The tenements M24/290 and M24/39 over which Halcyon has obtained mineral rights contain a JORC compliant
-- Inferred Mineral Resource of 28 Mt @ 0.7% Ni, 0.05% Co (0.5% Ni cut off grade)

This resource is equivalent to 196,000 tonnes of Ni metal, providing more than enough resource to satisfy Halcyon’s mineral rights.

Subsequent drilling by Wingstar Pty Ltd (vendor) and Halcyon has confirmed that there is a strong potential for this to be upgraded and will be reported in the future.


----------



## bigdog (4 October 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

SP steady at  HCY   	$0.033  	   	  $0.00   	 0.00%   	   3,482,577 shares 	 $114,925  	@ 04-Oct 10:15:56

ASX ANN today
04/10/2007 Solid Nickel and Cobalt Drill Results at Canegrass
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00766480

Is "Solid" the right description?

4 October 2007
SOLID NICKEL & COBALT DRILL RESULTS AT CANEGRASS
*Highlights*
• Joint drilling program between Wingstar and Halcyon hits solid nickel and cobalt results
• Best Ni result, HSIC017, 14m @ 2.02% Ni, 0.18% Co, from 1 m below the surface
• Best Co result, HSIC129, 4m @ 0.92 %Ni, 0.82% Co, from 18m below surface
• Zones of high nickel and cobalt enrichment found
• Revised resource estimate based on the new drilling data will be announced in the near future

Emerging nickel producer Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX:HCY) has today announced up to date drilling results on its Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project (CNCP) Siberia, 70 kms north, northwest of Kalgoorlie. A joint drilling program between Wingstar Pty Ltd (vendor of the CNCP) and Halcyon was completed on tenements M24/290 and M24/39. This is the first major drill program at the CNCP since the current resource estimate for the CNCP was prepared by CSA Australia in June 2005.

The company recently announced a heads of agreement for the major acquisition of mineral rights which will allow Halcyon to develop, mine, process and sell a total of 140,000 tonnes of nickel (equivalent to 20 Mt @ 0.7% Ni) as laterite nickel, beneficiated laterite nickel or processed nickel. The Canegrass Project is designated to tenements M24/290 and M24/39 covering an area of 15.4 square kilometres of the highly prospective Walter Williams formation. The current JORC complaint Inferred Resource estimate for the CNCP (M24/290 and M24/39) is 28 Mt grading at 0.7% Ni, 0.05% Co (at a 0.5% Ni cut-off grade).

There were a total of 147 holes, 7,064 metres of RC drilling completed on tenements M24/290 and M24/39 (the best ten results are shown in Table 1 and the rest of the drill results are attached in Appendix A).

- The best Ni result was HSIC017, 14m @ 2.02 %Ni, 0.18% Co, from 1m below surface
- The best Co result was HSIC129, 4m @ 0.92 %Ni, 0.82% Co, from 18m below surface

Managing Director Iggy Tan said that the drilling program has been successful at confirming the robust nature of the Canegrass resource. “The drilling has also confirmed and extended zones of high nickel and cobalt enrichment which we come to expect of the Siberia deposit in the highly prospective Walter Williams Formation”.

“We will be generating a revised resource estimate based on the new drilling data and this new resource will be announced in the near future. The latest program of drill results confirms that we have enough critical mass to proceed to a nickel extraction facility. Consequently, last week, the company appointed Bruce Wedderburn as the Nickel Extraction Feasibility Manager and the scoping part of the study has commenced”.

Mr Tan said that the company’s drill rig has continued in the Patch-Gulch area and will be moving to the recently acquired Monarch laterite nickel mineral right tenements. These tenements are owned by Monarch Gold Mining Company Ltd, but the Company purchased the laterite nickel mineral rights in August 2007. The Company has committed to spend in the region of $1 million on exploration in the next five months.


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Looks like market aappreciated this ANN with SP @ $0.037  	   	  +$0.006   +19.35% with VG volume!!!!!	  

 HCY   	$0.037  	   	  +$0.006   	  +19.35%   	 19,359,386  shares	 $695,919  	@ 09-Oct 10:18:34

ASX ANN today
HCY  	9:48 AM  	Metallurgical Upgrade Potential Confirmed
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00767780
9 October 2007
METALLURGICAL UPGRADE POTENTIAL CONFIRMED
Highlights
• Metallurgical testing results of Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project
• Confirms expected upgrade potential and nickel recovery from wet screening
• Similar beneficiation characteristics to Norilsk Nickel’s Cawse deposit

Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX:HCY) is pleased to announce results of metallurgical testing of its Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project, (tenements M24/290 and M24/39) covering an area of 15.4 km² of the highly prospective Walter Williams Formation, located 70 kilometres north west of Kalgoorlie.

Metallurgical bulk samples of “upgradeable ore” were extracted using a Caldwell rig in the Patch-Gulch area in June 2007. The samples were tested for beneficiation potential (wet & dry screening), grindability, abrasion index, and sizings by AMTEC.


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Yes certainly did Bigdog.

Big volumes early, and holding strong atm at 0.037

Little overhead resistance, would see this in blue skies.

EDIT: Spoke 2 Soon. :-((

SevenFX


----------



## bigdog (1 November 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Two ASX ANNs Oct 31

31/10/2007	*First Quarter Cashflow Report	*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00778220

*Total: cash at end of quarter (item 1.22) $593,000*
-- prior quarter $1,359,000


31/10/2007	*First Quarter Activities Report*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00778196

For the Three months ending 30 September 2007

*SIGNIFICANT EVENTS DURING QUARTER*
• Acquisition of a promising Uranium and Nickel exploration project at Goongarrie East, 130 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie.

• Acquisition of the laterite nickel rights at Siberia, from Monarch Gold Mining Company Ltd.

• Announcement of a heads of agreement for the acquisition of mineral rights to laterite nickel deposits in the Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project – a potential company-maker allowing Halcyon to develop, mine, and extract a total of 140,000 tonnes of nickel metal equivalent.

• Development of plans for a mining operation and heap leach process trials to meet full bankable feasibility study requirements.

• Announcement of a proposed name change to Nickelore Limited, reflecting a proposed move into nickel mining and processing.

• Announcement of a capital restructure, consolidating existing securities on a 1:10 basis, to help facilitate the objective of becoming a nickel producer.

• Appointment of Mr Ray Smith, a Mining Engineer with over 30 years experience in the resources sector, as Stage 1 & 2 Project Manager.

• Appointment of Mr Bruce Wedderburn, a Chemical Engineer with over 27 years experience - including the heap leach test work and trials for Minara Resources Limited - as Nickel Extraction Feasibility Study Manager.

• Metallurgical testing of bulk samples to confirm that wet screening will produce a 100% increase in grade and a 50% recovery of nickel metal, similar to the Cawse operations.

• Confirmation of a significant JORC compliant Inferred Mineral Resource of 28 Mt @ 0.7% Ni, 0.05% Co (0.5% Ni cut off grade) on tenements M24/290 and M24/39 providing more than enough resource for the Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project production targets.

• Appointment of Mr David Martin, who has previously been General Counsel and Company Secretary for Woodside Petroleum, as Non Executive Chairman.


----------



## wildmanchris (6 November 2007)

*HCY - Halcyon Energy*

A friend told me about this little company and its Nickel exploits recently, and said it was hopeful of doing well in this area.

Cant find much on it in terms of research, except for the fact that its sold it gave up its internet business (daytrader) to move into the wonderful world of Nickel mining.

Anyone know of the propsects of this company?  Not much action on it of recent times except a massive day of volume in September.  Any knowledge shared would be appreciated.


----------



## bigdog (7 November 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Energy*



wildmanchris said:


> A friend told me about this little company and its Nickel exploits recently, and said it was hopeful of doing well in this area.
> 
> Cant find much on it in terms of research, except for the fact that its sold it gave up its internet business (daytrader) to move into the wonderful world of Nickel mining.
> 
> Anyone know of the propsects of this company?  Not much action on it of recent times except a massive day of volume in September.  Any knowledge shared would be appreciated.




wildmanchris

A tread already exists for HCY - Halcyon Group

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=849&highlight=hcy


----------



## bigdog (13 November 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ANN today

The market liked the ANN

SP HCY   	$0.035  	   	  +$0.003   	  +9.37%   	with high of $0.038  	 24,900,310 shares  	 $903,032  @	 13-Nov 11:18:49

13/11/2007	High Grade Results at Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00782177

*Highlights* 
• High grade nickel and cobalt enrichment extensions confirmed at Canegrass  • The results indicate a substantial mineralised zone around Halcyon’s proposed Patch-Gulch pit 
• The best Nickel result was 18m @ 1.42 %Ni, 0.07% Co, from 2m below surface 
• The best Cobalt result was 4m @ 0.35% Co, 0.6 %Ni, from 18m below surface 
• High grade nickel and cobalt enrichment confirmed at Fox Prospect, 2km east of Patch-Gulch pit    

Emerging nickel producer Halcyon Group Ltd (ASX:HCY) has today announced up to date drilling results on its Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project (CNCP) Siberia, 70 kms north, northwest of Kalgoorlie.   A drilling program was completed in and around the proposed Patch-Gulch area, the first nickel laterite mine being developed by the company.  

The drilling program identified important extensions of the mineralsed zone up to two kilometers from Patch-Gulch, expected to be the site of Halcyon’s first mining operation in 2008  

The best Nickel result was FX23, 18m @ 1.42 %Ni, 0.07% Co, from 2m below surface 

The best Cobalt result was FX8, 4m @ 0.35% Co, 0.60 %Ni, from 18m below surface  

Managing Director Iggy Tan said today that the drill results were very positive and confirmed zones of high laterite nickel and cobalt enrichment extend around the proposed Patch-Gulch area, which has been identified as the highest grade area within the JORC compliant Inferred Resource of 28 Mt @ 0.7% Ni, 0.05% Co (at a 0.5% Ni cut-off grade).  

“Intersections close to the surface, west and northwest, of robust thickness point to the possibility of this mineralisation extending into the high grade area already delineated at Patch-Gulch ”, he said.  

“Also, particularly pleasing are the high nickel and cobalt grades identified at the Fox Prospect, 2km east of Patch-Gulch with grades running as high as 1.42% nickel and 0.35% cobalt in some drill holes The presence of significant laterite nickel drill intercepts both inside and outside the footprint of the known resource has given further confidence in the magnitude of the known resource,” he said.  

There were a total of 84 holes, 3,322 metres of RC drilling completed on tenements M24/39 and M24/290.


----------



## bigdog (27 November 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ANN today

 All Ordinaries: 6,424.3 down 108.9

HCY   	$0.031  	   	  +$0.002   	  +6.90%   	  	 1,918,000 shares         $58,273  @	 27-Nov 10:15:11

Looks like market liked the ANN!!

27/11/2007	Total Mineral Resource Increase for Canegrass
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00787615

TOTAL MINERAL RESOURCE INCREASE FOR CANEGRASS
Highlights
• Halcyon upgrades resource statement for Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project

• In- fill drilling defines the first Indicated Resource of 2.6 million tonnes at 0.78%Ni, 0.06% Co

• The latest results come from Patch-Gulch being developed as the Company’s first Laterite pit at Canegrass

• Total JORC Compliant Resource for the Canegrass Project increased to 29.6 million tonnes at 0.73%Ni, 0.06% Co


----------



## bigdog (3 December 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ANN today
03/12/2007	 	ASX Circular: Share consolidation
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00790744

HALCYON GROUP LIMITED - REORGANISATION OF CAPITAL 

Participating Organisations are advised that the reorganisation of capital of Halcyon Group Limited (the “Company”) will become effective on Tuesday 4 December 2007. The reorganisation is by way of consolidating every ten ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of the Company into one fully paid ordinary share. Fractions will be rounded down. 

The following timetable will apply. 

30 November 2007 Shareholder approval. 

4 December 2007 Trading will commence in the reorganised securities on a deferred settlement basis.  ASX Code: HCYDA 

10 December 2007 Last day for the Company to register transfers on a pre-reorganisation basis. 

11 December 2007 First day for the Company to register securities on a post reorganisation basis.  

17 December 2007 Despatch date. Deferred settlement trading ends ASX Code: HCY


----------



## wildmanchris (3 December 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Good old consolidation - every time I have come across this it has sent the share price south.

Anyone with any thoughts on it for HCY?


----------



## bigdog (5 December 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

05-12-2007 12:37 PM  	 HCY  	  Name Change to Nickelore Limited

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00792017

NAME CHANGE TO NICKELORE LIMITED    
Highlights 
• Nickelore Limited is the new name of the Company 
• Currently trading on a deferred settlement basis under ASX code HCYDA 
• Commence trading under new ASX code NIO on 18 December 2007  

The change of name of Halcyon Group Ltd to Nickelore Limited (“the Company”) is now effective following registration with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission on 3 December 2007.    

The Company’s shares are currently trading on a deferred settlement basis under ASX code HCYDA.  

The Company’s new ASX code NIO will come into effect on the 18 December 2007.


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

ASX ANN today

13/12/2007	Promising Results from Heap Leach Testwork
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00794898

*Highlights *
• Initial heap leach testwork for Nickelore’s Canegrass scoping study  has produced excellent results 
• Nickel extraction averaged an excellent 53% after 43 days for 80% of the ore  
• Cobalt extraction was exceptional – an average of 86% after 43 days for 80% of the ore  
• Testwork indicates the ore has good agglomeration and percolation characteristics  
• There is no evidence of significant flaws in the process. 
• The Company has now progressed to 4 metre column testing


----------



## wildmanchris (13 December 2007)

*Re: HCY - Halcyon Group*

Hi Bigdog,

Is it just me or is HCY (or Nickelore) sending out some seriously good news?   Their announcements on Canegrass progress look pretty good to me.


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2007)

*NIO - NickelOre FPO*

HCY - Halcyon Group is now trading at NIO - NICKELORE FPO 
-- Company Trading Status: Normal with no sales yet!

The HCY tread was 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=913087


----------



## wildmanchris (3 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - NickelOre FPO*

Does anyone hold NIO?  I hate consolidations - recipe for rubbish but I am pretty confident in what NIO are doing so are happy to weather the storm for now.

Did any one get the offer in the mail re the options?  At the price today the share price would have to be $0.46 to break even with the options if you took it up at $0.34.  Is that right?


----------



## porkpie324 (3 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - NickelOre FPO*

I did hold these (HCY), and took 2 trades last Aug Sept sold on the SP spikes I always sell a yet to dig anything out of the ground miner on a share price spike. I did intend to buy again but then the dreaded consolidation was announced so held off. I think long term it's a good move espacially when a company has a zillion shares on issue. I will buy these again on any weakness now though.porkpie


----------



## ianablue (7 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - NickelOre FPO*

Company has modified its new issue offer in the light of reduced sp.

"Nickelore announces a new rights issue offer, which replaces the previous rights issue offer announced on 4 December
2007
• Shareholders will now be offered 1 new share for every existing share held at 15 January 2008, at an issue price of 25
cents
• The offer includes a free attaching option on the basis of one option for every two shares subscribed for, with an
exercise price of 30 cents each and expiring on 31 January 2009."


----------



## wildmanchris (7 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

Saw that - makes it a bit more attractive given the share price.  Be even more attractive if it ran back to pre-consolidation levels.


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

First resource estimate out this morning for NIO - im not too familiar with nickel - is anyone able to shed some light on quality of announcement?


----------



## wildmanchris (15 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

Release this morning re Gold.

Nickelore Ltd (ASX:NIO) today announced results from infill RC drilling at the Big Blow North prospect in M24/890 at it’s Bardoc
Gold Project, 50 kms north of Kalgoorlie.
The ten-hole Reverse Circulation (“RC”) drill program included intersections of 4m @ 6.8 g/t Au from 19 metres, 4m @ 3.5 g/t Au
from 53 metres, 4m @ 2.6 g/t Au from 30 metres and 3m @ 2.5 g/t Au from 26 metres.
The majority of these drill intersections in the mineralised zone at Big Blow North are less than 40m below the surface, supporting
the potential for an open-pit mining operation at this prospect. At the southern limit of drilling, the mineralised intercepts are wider
but of lower grade. The mineralisation is still open to the south and at depth.
The table below contains all the drill intersections greater than 5 gram-metres from the recent drill program.


----------



## MangaNOID (23 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

so who the hecks gonna be buying these options for 25c now?

at least its very low volume that went with the price dive.

what  will happen to the mining schedule if they dont raise the money? just wait for better times? its a shame as everything was looking real rosey with the nickel and gold announcements.


----------



## bigdog (24 January 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

24-01-2008 12:32 PM  	 NIO  	  Nickelore Discovers New Nickel Zone at Siberia Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00805587

SP  NIO   	 $0.175  	   	  +$0.035   	  +25.00% 	 734,565 shares $114,859 @ 	 24-Jan 15:38:00

NICKELORE DISCOVERS NEW NICKEL ZONE AT 100% OWNED SIBERIA NICKEL LATERITE PROJECT  
*Highlights* 
• Nickelore discovers new nickel laterite zone in initial  exploration drilling at the Company’s 100% owned Siberia Nickel Laterite Project NNW of Kalgoorlie 

• The initial drilling results include intersections of 28m @ 0.77% Ni, 0.05% Co from 22 metres and 12m @ 0.74% Ni, 0.09% Co from 20 metres 

• The Siberia Nickel Laterite Project adjoins Nickelore’s existing Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project where the Company has the mineral rights to 140,000 t of Ni (20 mt @ 0.7%)


----------



## MangaNOID (8 February 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

i dont know why some sellers are seemingly anxious to get rid of their holdings of this stock! the price has plumeted now to 0.13 for no real reason that i can see except impatience! very small volume at least but this stock hasnt realy seen this low a price for a very long time and it hasnt ever realy seen much volume at this price either, so people must be seeling at a loss!?  

does anyone else remember nio saying anything about mining canegreass and selling the raw earth to a nearby high pressure acid nickel producer to get cash flowing in to use to setup their own atmospheric leaching plant? whatever happend to this? all i hear now is the rights issue that has been postponed which would have raised money to start things. i think it was in their annual general meeting thingy.


----------



## thedave (9 February 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

I sold out of NIO a couple weeks ago as I watched the Co. throw anything into the news in order to get the price up for the rights issue.  I stepped out but I'll watch it for the turn.  

(I no longer own this one)


----------



## derty (9 February 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

I watched Iggy Tan at a conference last year and I must say i wasn't terribly impressed. At the time he was saying he was going to dig up the laterite ore and  ship it straight to China for smelting into pig iron. Seemed pretty hair brained and certainly raised a few eyebrows. Since then the story has changed to heap leaching and also to atmospheric leaching. 

From what I can see the substance of the NIO announcements are usually quite thin and full of unqualified generalisations. 

The 18/1/08 Uranium Ann is a good example of this, count how many times they use the words possible, probable, and may. 
- They have completed a gravity survey over a salt lake and found a gravity low. I would be surprised if you didn't find a gravity low over any substantial salt lake in WA. 
- The 3000ppm U3O8 sample touted in the highlights is not identified as a heavy mineral concentrate until later in the text and there is no mention of the amount of concentrate obtained from the 4m sample. It may only be a gram or two and as it is likely sourced from the surrounding granites it is no surprise it is anomalous in U as granites have a much higher U, Th and K background than most other rocks of the crust.
- States there may be possible reduced organic or pyritic material in the lake. There may be a lot of things in the lake. It is unlikely, however,  that there will be much in the way of organic material in the lake as the northern palaeodrainages are generally oxidised, with the southern drainages, Kambalda and south containing carbonaceous clays, lignites and pyritic sediments.
- Talks about the collection of radiometric data using a scintillometer with readings of up to 850 counts per second and the immediately goes on to talk about U3O8 assays. In the appendix they mention that the scint is not calibrated to measure U3O8 and in fact measures total count gamma radiation (U, Th and K) but also states that it is probable that the CPS readings are predominantly from U or U daughter products. However as granites usually have 3 to 10 times more Th than U it is probable that the Th is giving more counts than the U. 

Basically the Ann says they have a salt lake and a corresponding gravity low with some low level U anomalism within a granitic terrain. Woop dee doo. I wouldn't call this market sensitive. 

When I see announcements like these I wonder about the quality and motives of the management. 

my : worth - I do not hold NIO shares.


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

Todays Minebox

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=10896
*Nickelore drilling identifies additional zones at Canegrass *

Emerging nickel producer Nickelore Ltd has announced positive reverse circulation (RC) drilling results at the company’s Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project, 70km north-west of Kalgoorlie.

The drilling program consisting of eight RC drill holes was completed in Area 3, half a kilometre North East of Patch-Gulch – a former mining pit which is expected to be the first mine site for the Canegrass Project.

The work identified extensions of nickel and cobalt mineralised zones around Patch Gulch, where Nickelore will update resource estimates for the Canegrass Project scoping and feasibility studies.

The best intercepts were 4m at 1.15 % nickel, 0.02% cobalt, from 36m below surface, 4m at 1.11% nickel, 0.03% cobalt from 12m and 6m at 1.06% nickel 0.06% cobalt from 34 m below surface.

Managing Director, Iggy Tan said that the drilling demonstrated good continuity of nickel and cobalt mineralisation.

“This is excellent news for the scoping and feasibility work on the Canegrass Nickel Cobalt Project,” he said. “We are particularly encouraged to see some new zones identified which are outside our current resource model”.

“The next stage of the drilling program will be a systematic drill out of the prospective areas on the tenements underlain by ultramafic lithologies.”

- 25 Feb 2008


----------



## MangaNOID (6 March 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

whats happening? this company seems to have plenty of great tenements for nickel, gold, maybe uranium? but they need cash flow to gain some interest in this company surely? how will they do this?

another thing that bugs me is that this canegrass scoping study sounds great! all this nickel they can extract and profit from...BUT, it says they need around 8-900 million to set up the extraction plant! were the hell are they going to get this money from? they dont have enough shares to list to raise this kind of money do they? sounds like a bit of a catch 22 situation to me. am i wrong? enlighten me if i am please.

i hold this stock....unfortunately.....maybe in the looooooonnnng term we might see smiles?


----------



## noirua (7 March 2008)

*Re: NIO - Nickel Ore*

Mr Iggy Tan, MD of Nickelore Limited, on Boardroom Radio discusses the "Strong returns for the Nickel Project Scoping Study":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43177

Company website:  http://www.nickelore.com.au


----------



## Darc Knight (28 December 2018)

*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital.*

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...WMAF6BAgJEAE&usg=AOvVaw0MNrFQaY0AX_Umv1bK7Bj9


----------



## System (13 August 2019)

On August 13th, 2019, Nickelore Limited (NIO) changed its name and ASX code to Stonehorse Energy Limited (SHE).


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)

Interesting movement lately for a stonky style speccie with a chequered history.


----------



## greggles (1 April 2021)

Stonehorse Energy up 36% to 3.4c today after announcing that Oklahoma based Latshaw Drilling Company has now been contracted to supply and operate one of its Oklahoma based Rigs for the drilling of the Jewell Well under the supervision of the operator Black Mesa Energy.

Site works commenced earlier this month which includes construction of a planned all-weather multi-well pad and access road for the Jewell Well.

Spudding of the well is expected to commence later this quarter.


----------



## The Triangle (27 December 2021)

I can't figure this out.  Investor presentation says 3.2 million cash @ September 30th.  Quarterly report says 2.9 million.   Not the end of the world, but shouldn't these numbers be a little closer?

Also noticed they are using white noise communications.   Why would a small nearly broke junior oil and gas player be tied up with a boutique "investor relations" firm.    Only noticed them on the announcements starting in October.   

Lots of opportunities in the market.  Don't think this is one I'm keen on.


----------



## FlyFast (23 November 2022)

Stonehorse energy ASX:SHE is now completely different company,



Highly profitable and growing revenue, last year revenue grew by over 1000% and profit grew by

1900% but it has little publicity due to current small size.


Stonehorse energy revenue is now94% of its market cap.


Stonehorse energy gross profit is now 86% of its market cap.


Stonehorse energy has more cash than its current market cap.


Stonehorse energy also own other shares valued at 10% of its market cap.


Stonehorse energy has oil and gas producing wells and plans to scale this over the next year.


----------

